# I Am Rated in the Higher Echelon of all Uber Partners!



## Uber Jax

YOU HAVE GREAT RATINGS

*Hey DJ*,

We just wanted to say congratulations for having fantastic ratings! Over your past *100* trips you have averaged a *4.85* or better, which is in the top 10% of our partners! Thank you for your continued partnership, and we look forward to many more trips by you on the Uber platform!

Best,
Uber Operations

Uber Technologies Inc. 
1455 Market Street, San Francisco, CA 94103


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Me, too, even though my portfolio shows that I have a 4.82.

"We just wanted to say congratulations for having fantastic ratings! Over your past 100 trips you have averaged a 4.85 or better, which is in the top 10% of our partners! Thank you for your continued partnership, and we look forward to many more trips by you on the Uber platform!"


----------



## Uber Jax

Now as much as I Appreciate this Atta Boy recognition, it seems to me a bit of a slap in the face. 

I have over *300 *trips with a Driver App rating of* 4.96* and a Rider App rating of *5** ...
I'm probably in the Top *1%*

Now if Uber has reward programs for ALL drivers no matter what the rating, then why not have some Financial reward for the Top Rated Drivers out of all the Uber Partners Worldwide?.

I mean why not have some sort of Financial Bonus for the Drivers who achieve such lofty goals that represent Uber in such a way that is deemed extraordinary! The cream of the crop, the best of the best!
The drivers that Uber wants representing them for their image, the ones that stand out and go that extra mile for all their clients.

But to just send an e-mail saying Thanks is a bit worthless and under achieving on Ubers part when I have busted my ass to maintain and achieve such level of consistent service.
I just found this to fall short for what Uber should and can do for some reward other than just Thanks!
Don't get me wrong here ... I do Appreciate being recognized and I'm not trying to toot my own horn here but this just seems really cheap on corporate Ubers behalf! 

Just my opinion on this matter!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

This is what you get instead of a raise. Enjoy it!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> Now as much as I Appreciate this Atta Boy recognition, it seems to me a bit of a slap in the face.
> 
> I have over *300 *trips with a Driver App rating of* 4.96* and a Rider App rating of *5** ...
> I'm probably in the Top *1%*
> 
> Now if Uber has reward programs for ALL drivers no matter what the rating, then why not have some Financial reward for the Top Rated Drivers out of all the Uber Partners Worldwide?.
> 
> I mean why not have some sort of Financial Bonus for the Drivers who achieve such lofty goals that represent Uber in such a way that is deemed extraordinary! The cream of the crop, the best of the best!
> The drivers that Uber wants representing them for their image, the ones that stand out and go that extra mile for all their clients.
> 
> But to just send an e-mail saying Thanks is a bit worthless and under achieving on Ubers part when I have busted my ass to maintain and achieve such level of consistent service.
> I just found this to fall short for what Uber should and can do for some reward other than just Thanks!
> Don't get me wrong here ... I do Appreciate being recognized and I'm not trying to toot my own horn here but this just seems really cheap on corporate Ubers behalf!
> 
> Just my opinion on this matter!


Feeling like an abused or neglected wife? "He just works too much. One day he'll see and appreciate all that I do for him." Is there a Hubbard House for Uber drivers? Your reward is the $90,000 a year you don't make!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> This is what you get instead of a raises. Enjoy it!


Yes, Uber doesn't do raises, it does demotions. Also, for the drivers' benefit, Uber likes instructing passengers to also not reward excellent service.


----------



## LAuberX

4.75, 4.85 or 5.0

We still get paid shit.


----------



## Lidman

Maybe Carmen can give us another motivational speech.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax,

I'm curious about some things.

You open doors for all of your passengers? I've thought about doing this because 1) the sitting is excessive, 2) this way I can see what they have when they get in (open containers, for instance), and 3) it appears to be over-the-top service for UberX. But when do you open the door? Do you open it as soon as you get there, or do you hop out when you see the passengers coming out of their house? What about when pax are standing on a corner? Or when you're picking up from a busy area, and don't know who your passenger is?

You said you give out your card and a thank you mint. What info does the card have on it?

How often do you get tipped?

How many hours do you work each week?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

LAuberX said:


> 4.75, 4.85 or 5.0
> 
> We still get paid shit.


Nuh-uh! The Craigslist ads say drivers make $4,000 per month! Somebody else said Uber drivers make $90,000 a year!


----------



## Uber Jax

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber Jax,
> 
> I'm curious about some things.
> 
> You open doors for all of your passengers? I've thought about doing this because 1) the sitting is excessive, 2) this way I can see what they have when they get in (open containers, for instance), and 3) it appears to be over-the-top service for UberX. But when do you open the door? Do you open it as soon as you get there, or do you hop out when you see the passengers coming out of their house? What about when pax are standing on a corner? Or when you're picking up from a busy area, and don't know who your passenger is?
> 
> You said you give out your card and a thank you mint. What info does the card have on it?
> 
> How often do you get tipped?
> 
> How many hours do you work each week?


Well you asked a lot here but I will answer the best I can without giving away all my trade secrets! 
Yes, I open the door for my passengers! Not everyone, but always on new passengers and usually when I can I do. I like to do it for a couple of reasons ... I want to provide a professional and caring service that the client feels special about. Also, cuz I know not all drivers do this! (Point for me!) ... I like to stretch and try to get some kind of exercise throughout my day instead of just sitting.

I open the door when I see them coming to my car. Unless, I know it's a group of 4 then I will just go ahead and pre open all my doors and wait for them standing by the car door. 
If a Pax is on a corner, we usually will meet eyes and motion to each other cuz I call them and let them know where I am at to their proximity. When they get to the car I ask them or confirm their name to be sure. If it is an extremely busy area like the football game crowds, I will meet them at a pre destined spot or call them and we talk our way to each other.

Yes, all I hand out is a mint and my card. It has the Uber logo and how to enroll and download the app. Also it has my promo code on it as well.

I get tipped every day in some fashion or another!

I leave my app on generally 24/7 ... I get around 25 - 30 rides every week consistently.


----------



## Uber Jax

By the way ... I don't work for Uber!!!

I MAKE UBER WORK FOR MEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## LAuberX

The app is on 24/7, and you get only 30 rides in a week? No wonder you have the time to lick 'dem balls.

On a busy day in L.A. you get pinged back to back, rarely can you park safe enough to open the doors.... And 15+ rides per shift (most under $10.00) is more like it.


----------



## Uber Jax

LAuberX said:


> The app is on 24/7, and you get only 30 rides in a week? No wonder you have the time to lick 'dem balls.
> 
> On a busy day in L.A. you get pinged back to back, rarely can you park safe enough to open the doors.... And 15+ rides per shift (most under $10.00) is more like it.


Yeah I don't go out and sit in my car for biz ... These are just the ones that I get pinged on sitting at home.
Where I live in this city is on the outskirts of the beach, downtown, and airport . 
Thus, my rides are all generally $25 to $35 to $50 rides.


----------



## LAuberX

$25-$50 dollar one way rides means lots of empty miles when you head back home.... 

I'm glad it works for you, congrats on your "elite" status.


----------



## alex589

Do you allow open container? I do have 4.96 with Lyft and 4.73 Uber rating. My lower rating (UBER) due too high % of college kids and a lot of free riders with open containers...Cheers


----------



## Uber Jax

LAuberX said:


> $25-$50 dollar one way rides means lots of empty miles when you head back home....
> 
> I'm glad it works for you, congrats on your "elite" status.


Thanks LA! It works for me cuz it's the way I roll .. Again, I won't divulge all my trade secrets tho!


----------



## arto71

Uber Jax said:


> Yeah I don't go out and sit in my car for biz ... These are just the ones that I get pinged on sitting at home.
> Where I live in this city is on the outskirts of the beach, downtown, and airport .
> Thus, my rides are all generally $25 to $35 to $50 rides.


So what's your average trip?Is it like $30?


----------



## Uber Jax

alex589 said:


> Do you allow open container? I do have 4.96 with Lyft and 4.73 Uber rating. My lower rating (UBER) due too high % of college kids and a lot of free rides with open containers...Cheers


I do on a case by case basis ... If I think they are responsible enough and keep it down and don't spill it, then ok. I warn them up front tho! And .. I say something like just take care of me and I'll take care of you!
They get the drift and my meaning!


----------



## jerseymc

Atta boy. Give yourself a pat on your back and uber on, until you hit the poor house.


----------



## alex589

Read this

http://www.ncsl.org/research/financ...en-container-and-consumption-statutes.aspx#FL


----------



## Uber Jax

arto71 said:


> So what's your average trip?Is it like $30?


That's hard to put a figure on cuz there are so many variables. Such as how long a trip, if there is anything to load and unload, how many in my car, extra stops etc. I get anywhere from $0.00 to $60.00 ... I get a lot of $5 - 10 and $20.00 tips.


----------



## Bully

I have a 4.91, 4k trips and I'm a ******bag. Ratings doesn't mean shit.

I actually got deactivated 2 weeks ago because someone complained to Uber about a txt message I sent. Uber pulled up all my logs and found quite a few inappropriate txt messages that were sent to people that cancelled on me. They are able to read/listen to every msg or call you place to their dummy number. 

They only reactivated me because of my rating... they clearly made it clear that it was an exception and if I get caught again... I can say good bye to Uber... not that I'm going to miss them lol..


----------



## arto71

Uber Jax said:


> That's hard to put a figure on cuz there are so many variables. Such as how long a trip, if there is anything to load and unload, how many in my car, extra stops etc. I get anywhere from $0.00 to $60.00 ... I get a lot of $5 - 10 and $20.00 tips.


You guys are lucky with your rates.$1.45 mil $0.45 min $3.85 base


----------



## Uber Jax

alex589 said:


> Read this
> 
> http://www.ncsl.org/research/financ...en-container-and-consumption-statutes.aspx#FL


You asked me a question and now you show me this??
Tell me something I don't know!!!
I do and have done a lot of illegal things in my car ... so what!!!

It's my car my rules! Just like, my house my rules! 
If I get caught I understand the consequences!

Now do you have any other set me up illegal questions you would like to ask me?


----------



## Bully

If you wanna insult someone after they cancel on you... I would suggest calling until you reach their voicemail.. voicemail will usually say: Please leave a message for 917-xxx-xxxx, write down that phone number. Hide your caller ID and call back a few minutes later and let it all out!! They can't prove shit like that. Lol.


----------



## Uber Jax

Bully said:


> I have a 4.91, 4k trips and I'm a ******bag. Ratings doesn't mean shit.
> 
> I actually got deactivated 2 weeks ago because someone complained to Uber about a txt message I sent. Uber pulled up all my logs and found quite a few inappropriate txt messages that were sent to people that cancelled on me. They are able to read/listen to every msg or call you place to their dummy number.
> 
> They only reactivated me because of my rating... they clearly made it clear that it was an exception and if I get caught again... I can say good bye to Uber... not that I'm going to miss them lol..


I would NEVER leave anything that can be traced or verified .. That's all on YOU!
Nice rating by the way tho!


----------



## Bully

Uber Jax said:


> I would NEVER leave anything that can be traced or verified .. That's all on YOU!
> Nice rating by the way tho!


I didn't really and still don't. I just thought that my rating made me immune to any potential deactivation... I guess not... so now I really don't care about rating... 4.6 = 4.9 to Uber... I still get paid and treated the same..


----------



## Uber Jax

arto71 said:


> You guys are lucky with your rates.$1.45 mil $0.45 min $3.85 base


Nope wrong ... They are at $1.30 mile and .20 a min ....


----------



## driveLA

When I read uberjax posts I picture a flamboyant Richard Simmons for some reason 

Kind of irritating


----------



## alex589

I hate a fact that a lot of Uber drivers allow paxs to jump inside car with open containers...I cant afforded it b/c I do have 4 different FL State Licenses...


----------



## TeleSki

arto71 said:


> You guys are lucky with your rates.$1.45 mil $0.45 min $3.85 base


I noticed on the rate sheets that LA/OC has some of the lowest rates, with one of the highest costs of living. I don't get it. Must be because of the high availability of drivers.


----------



## Uber Jax

driveLA said:


> When I read uberjax posts I picture a flamboyant Richard Simmons for some reason
> 
> Kind of irritating


Yeah, I understand, Success has a way of doing that! ...  

Did that just irritate you some more?


----------



## Uber Jax

alex589 said:


> I hate a fact that a lot of Uber drivers allow paxs to jump inside car with open containers...I cant afforded it b/c I do have 4 different FL State Licenses...


Well the good news is this ...

Your fellow Uber drivers won't affect your financial stability by doing it even if you don't!


----------



## grUBBER

Uber Jax said:


> Now as much as I Appreciate this Atta Boy recognition, it seems to me a bit of a slap in the face.
> 
> I have over *300 *trips with a Driver App rating of* 4.96* and a Rider App rating of *5** ...
> I'm probably in the Top *1%*
> 
> Now if Uber has reward programs for ALL drivers no matter what the rating, then why not have some Financial reward for the Top Rated Drivers out of all the Uber Partners Worldwide?.
> 
> I mean why not have some sort of Financial Bonus for the Drivers who achieve such lofty goals that represent Uber in such a way that is deemed extraordinary! The cream of the crop, the best of the best!
> The drivers that Uber wants representing them for their image, the ones that stand out and go that extra mile for all their clients.
> 
> But to just send an e-mail saying Thanks is a bit worthless and under achieving on Ubers part when I have busted my ass to maintain and achieve such level of consistent service.
> I just found this to fall short for what Uber should and can do for some reward other than just Thanks!
> Don't get me wrong here ... I do Appreciate being recognized and I'm not trying to toot my own horn here but this just seems really cheap on corporate Ubers behalf!
> 
> Just my opinion on this matter!


Just hit Unsubscribe!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

arto71 said:


> You guys are lucky with your rates.$1.45 mil $0.45 min $3.85 base


That sounds like UberXL rates, and those requests are few and far between.

UberX here is $1 base, $1.30/mile, $.20/min. $5 min.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

alex589 said:


> I hate a fact that a lot of Uber drivers allow paxs to jump inside car with open containers...I cant afforded it b/c I do have 4 different FL State Licenses...


I'm with you. I dgaf.

I actually got a ping for UberXL. Chick texts me the code and says, "There r 7 of us." I called her immediately and told Her that my back row is not comfy for 1, never mind 3. She was 15 min away from me. She says, "Well, that's ok. We'll try. We aren't going far." I'm not driving 15 min for a 5 mile ride, nor am I driving to her for her to "try" to cram a bunch of irritating, entitled college kids into my car. She was already slurring, so I told her that I just wanted to give her a heads up that I don't allow open containers in my car. There was a pause, then she had an attitude when she repeated it back to me. I hung up and drove home. Cancelled the trip.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks LA! It works for me cuz it's the way I roll .. Again, I won't divulge all my trade secrets tho!


Your trade secret is your full of shit!!!!!!


----------



## LookyLou

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm with you. I dgaf.
> 
> I actually got a ping for UberXL. Chick texts me the code and says, "There r 7 of us." I called her immediately and told Her that my back row is not comfy for 1, never mind 3. She was 15 min away from me. She says, "Well, that's ok. We'll try. We aren't going far." I'm not driving 15 min for a 5 mile ride, nor am I driving to her for her to "try" to cram a bunch of irritating, entitled college kids into my car. She was already slurring, so I told her that I just wanted to give her a heads up that I don't allow open containers in my car. There was a pause, then she had an attitude when she repeated it back to me. I hung up and drove home. Cancelled the trip.


Good job.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> You asked me a question and now you show me this??
> Tell me something I don't know!!!
> I do and have done a lot of illegal things in my car ... so what!!!
> 
> It's my car my rules! Just like, my house my rules!
> If I get caught I understand the consequences!
> 
> Now do you have any other set me up illegal questions you would like to ask me?


Sounds like you're in south side/east Arlington? God, I wish I could refer all the young, entitled pains in the ass to you, since you're willing to handle them. Maybe we should meet up and exchange cards/numbers. Pax would be happy. Then I could get them to cancel their request with me (without damaging my acceptance rate) and call you. Everyone wins!


----------



## Realityshark

Uber Jax said:


> Well you asked a lot here but I will answer the best I can without giving away all my trade secrets!
> Yes, I open the door for my passengers! Not everyone, but always on new passengers and usually when I can I do. I like to do it for a couple of reasons ... I want to provide a professional and caring service that the client feels special about. Also, cuz I know not all drivers do this! (Point for me!) ... I like to stretch and try to get some kind of exercise throughout my day instead of just sitting.
> 
> I open the door when I see them coming to my car. Unless, I know it's a group of 4 then I will just go ahead and pre open all my doors and wait for them standing by the car door.
> If a Pax is on a corner, we usually will meet eyes and motion to each other cuz I call them and let them know where I am at to their proximity. When they get to the car I ask them or confirm their name to be sure. If it is an extremely busy area like the football game crowds, I will meet them at a pre destined spot or call them and we talk our way to each other.
> 
> Yes, all I hand out is a mint and my card. It has the Uber logo and how to enroll and download the app. Also it has my promo code on it as well.
> 
> I get tipped every day in some fashion or another!
> 
> I leave my app on generally 24/7 ... I get around 25 - 30 rides every week consistently.


You seem to be able to make a good thing out of Uber....Good for you. Curious to know....Have you gotten any cash from Uber by handing out your referral cards to passengers? I have handed out a few but have not been very motivated as I have heard that Uber does not really pay on those. I have not made a dime off of referral cards, but in the interest of honest disclosure, I do not know if any of my cards were ever used by new Uber clients.


----------



## Uber Jax

Killeen Ubur said:


> Your trade secret is your full of shit!!!!!!


Shows you what you know and what you DON'T!  

By the way what's your driver rating at ??? after how many trips??
This will explain a lot about your comment!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> You asked me a question and now you show me this??
> Tell me something I don't know!!!
> I do and have done a lot of illegal things in my car ... so what!!!
> 
> It's my car my rules! Just like, my house my rules!
> If I get caught I understand the consequences!
> 
> Now do you have any other set me up illegal questions you would like to ask me?


Definitely your call. personally, I have way too much to lose, and it's not worth the risk. $60 is the most I've ever made on a single ride, and that's not even close to enough money for me to risk the stress and headache of any kind of legal issue. Uber will not back you up on this. I contacted them myself and they told me to tell pax they can't have open containers.


----------



## Uber Jax

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Sounds like you're in south side/east Arlington? God, I wish I could refer all the young, entitled pains in the ass to you, since you're willing to handle them. Maybe we should meet up and exchange cards/numbers. Pax would be happy. Then I could get them to cancel their request with me (without damaging my acceptance rate) and call you. Everyone wins!


I'm all for it ... Let's do it! I'm all about the business and the money!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> I'm all for it ... Let's do it! I'm all about the business and the money!


Where are you working tonight? I'm in Jax Beach most nights. When you're down here, let me know.


----------



## Uber Jax

Realityshark said:


> You seem to be able to make a good thing out of Uber....Good for you. Curious to know....Have you gotten any cash from Uber by handing out your referral cards to passengers? I have handed out a few but have not been very motivated as I have heard that Uber does not really pay on those. I have not made a dime off of referral cards, but in the interest of honest disclosure, I do not know if any of my cards were ever used by new Uber clients.


Yes I have ... I have made my own cards up however ... 
I have received over 25 paid referral bonuses so far! 
I have also had to write into support on 20 of them or so also. They tend to forget to add them into my statements!


----------



## Uber Jax

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Where are you working tonight? I'm in Jax Beach most nights. When you're down here, let me know.


I'm at home right now ... It's been slow cuz of this weather. I work where ever the client needs me to pick up or drop off.

I don't know how we will get in touch without phone numbers tho.


----------



## Uber Jax

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Definitely your call. personally, I have way too much to lose, and it's not worth the risk. $60 is the most I've ever made on a single ride, and that's not even close to enough money for me to risk the stress and headache of any kind of legal issue. Uber will not back you up on this. I contacted them myself and they told me to tell pax they can't have open containers.


Tell them to put a lid on it then!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> Tell them to put a lid on it then!


I tell them "please no"  then I get sympathy because of my poor kid who has to drive around in a car that wreaks of alcohol. It's true, though.


----------



## Uber Jax

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I tell them "please no"  then I get sympathy because of my poor kid who has to drive around in a car that wreaks of alcohol. It's true, though.


To this day I have never ever had an issue with it what so ever.
It's happened about 10 times so far with me to date.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> To this day I have never ever had an issue with it what so ever.
> It's happened about 10 times so far with me to date.


I believe you. Chances are you won't get caught, but if you ever do get pulled over for anything, the cop will definitely notice open beer cans


----------



## Uber Jax

Ohhh ... just got a ping, gotta head out! Have a Great Night my Comrades!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> Ohhh ... just got a ping, gotta head out! Have a Great Night my Comrades!


Good luck. Be safe.


----------



## jeffo52

Realityshark said:


> You seem to be able to make a good thing out of Uber....Good for you. Curious to know....Have you gotten any cash from Uber by handing out your referral cards to passengers? I have handed out a few but have not been very motivated as I have heard that Uber does not really pay on those. I have not made a dime off of referral cards, but in the interest of honest disclosure, I do not know if any of my cards were ever used by new Uber clients.


I was paid $10 for 2 cards on last weeks pay.


----------



## Realityshark

jeffo52 said:


> I was paid $10 for 2 cards on last weeks pay.


Thanks....that gives me hope.


----------



## Realityshark

Uber Jax said:


> Yes I have ... I have made my own cards up however ...
> I have received over 25 paid referral bonuses so far!
> I have also had to write into support on 20 of them or so also. They tend to forget to add them into my statements!


You answered my question. Uber "forgets" to add them to your statement. The fact they have "forgotten" over 20 times tells me that they simply don't really pay. How did you know that the cards were used to question Uber?


----------



## Goober

Bully said:


> I have a 4.91, 4k trips and I'm a ******bag. Ratings doesn't mean shit.
> 
> I actually got deactivated 2 weeks ago because someone complained to Uber about a txt message I sent. Uber pulled up all my logs and found quite a few inappropriate txt messages that were sent to people that cancelled on me. They are able to read/listen to every msg or call you place to their dummy number.
> 
> They only reactivated me because of my rating... they clearly made it clear that it was an exception and if I get caught again... I can say good bye to Uber... not that I'm going to miss them lol..


Thx for this info, I suspected they had logs of our communications.



driveLA said:


> When I read uberjax posts I picture a flamboyant Richard Simmons for some reason
> 
> Kind of irritating


Yah, I picture this guy leaping out of bed at 3AM with a smile. If I hear that ping sound in my sleep I guarantee it's a nightmare.


----------



## Realityshark

Goober said:


> Thx for this info, I suspected they had logs of our communications.
> 
> Yah, I picture this guy leaping out of bed at 3AM with a smile. If I hear that ping sound in my sleep I guarantee it's a nightmare.


The pic doesn't help, but he has been here for a long time. He is respectful of others and answers questions politely. I know what you mean though, as a self admitted glass is half empty with piss, when it comes to Uber, sort of guy, the always positive, go team go, posts take some getting used to. I've learned to love our Uberjak bro.


----------



## Bully

Goober said:


> Thx for this info, I suspected they had logs of our communications.
> 
> Yah, I picture this guy leaping out of bed at 3AM with a smile. If I hear that ping sound in my sleep I guarantee it's a nightmare.


I wonder if it's legal for them to log all our communications w/o our permission.


----------



## Uber Jax

Realityshark said:


> The pic doesn't help, but he has been here for a long time. He is respectful of others and answers questions politely. I know what you mean though, as a self admitted glass is half empty with piss, when it comes to Uber, sort of guy, the always positive, go team go, posts take some getting used to. I've learned to love our Uberjak bro.


I am always positive cuz it's the only way to be. otherwise it makes for a long day and night or even a career!
I present myself in the same positive manner to all my clients as well. I mean who wants a grumpy, negative, sorry ass personal Driver? I want to make their day as well as them even making mine!

*To know me is to Love me!!!* Thanks for your kind comments Shark!  

I have been self employed all my life and have run businesses for years. In all that I have learned, these are the key things to my own success ...

1) Give the clients what they want!
2) Back that up with the best customer service to found anywhere over all competition!
It's simple ... I AM their competition; They are NOT my competition! As far as I'm concerned I have no competition!!
3) Make them never forget what you just did for them by going over the top to make them feel special and cared for. Thus, leaving them with only one option for their future rides ... 
Who are they going to remember and want the next time they need a ride?
Who do they feel comfortable with and have the most fun with? ...
Who do they know that is dependable and reliable and that will always be there when called upon?

That answer is MEEEEEEE! 

4) Just be yourself and easy going without offending or pissing anybody off for any reason. 
Remember ... How well you get paid doing this gig is how well you can play the game! 
I just happen to play it very well ... 

Don't get me wrong here ... I'm not being Cocky! I am just confident in my skills and ability to make people happy no matter how short the ride is! I want them leaving my car with a smile on their face! 

If you can relate, sympathize, feel what the client mood is you can go along way with making a long term ride friend. They will continue coming back to you and only wanting you as their personal driver for years to come!

I have built my business on these key points for a strong foundation that has continued to serve me well!

Best of Luck to you all and have a Fantastic Super kinda day and week!


----------



## Uber Jax

Remember this as well ...

This isn't about Uber ... It's all about *ME* and my business I am building here! 
I am representing *ME!* ... It just happens through Uber!


----------



## Goober

Why don't you move to a busier market?


----------



## Uber Jax

I also see a lot of drivers in here that are upset with Uber. I can certainly understand that with no argument from me. However, many seem to want to take out their frustrations and what not on the client, like that is suppose to hurt Ubers image or get back at them from a drivers perspective. This is done by playing the rating game, cancellations, no tips, etc. If you do this by trying to rate clients 1 star and all that BS all your doing is hurting yourself and your own business! 

I have NEVER rated a pax less than a 5 yet after 300 rides. I just feel that I'm not gunna ruin anyone's rating over a dern Uber Ride! I don't let it get to me like that! Why do I want to or need to get upset? It makes for a bad day. I just forget it and move on to the next client. 

To me it's all about making my rides (work) as fun as I possibly can. I like to get my clients involved into conversations and craziness! They all seem to play pretty well also. I have many friends now because of this ride share. You would not believe the kind of conversations we now have after getting to know one another! Hell, I think I should have my psychiatrists license along with this work! 

Anyway, what I'm saying here is that I have come to enjoy what I do and that is half the battle with any job we do. I enjoy being free and outdoors along with meeting many different walks of life. I hate being in an office 9-5 and being told what to do by some boss. So with that being said I am making this the best and funnest thing to do because the alternative SUCKs!  

Just my thoughts on the situation! .. Right, Wrong, or Otherwise!

Now go out and make someones day with your ride!


----------



## Realityshark

Uber Jax said:


> I am always positive cuz it's the only way to be. otherwise it makes for a long day and night or even a career!
> I present myself in the same positive manner to all my clients as well. I mean who wants a grumpy, negative, sorry ass personal Driver? I want to make their day as well as them even making mine!
> 
> *To know me is to Love me!!!* Thanks for your kind comments Shark!
> 
> I have been self employed all my life and have run businesses for years. In all that I have learned, these are the key things to my own success ...
> 
> 1) Give the clients what they want!
> 2) Back that up with the best customer service to found anywhere over all competition!
> It's simple ... I AM their competition; They are NOT my competition! As far as I'm concerned I have no competition!!
> 3) Make them never forget what you just did for them by going over the top to make them feel special and cared for. Thus, leaving them with only one option for their future rides ...
> Who are they going to remember and want the next time they need a ride?
> Who do they feel comfortable with and have the most fun with? ...
> Who do they know that is dependable and reliable and that will always be there when called upon?
> 
> That answer is MEEEEEEE!
> 
> 4) Just be yourself and easy going without offending or pissing anybody off for any reason.
> Remember ... How well you get paid doing this gig is how well you can play the game!
> I just happen to play it very well ...
> 
> Don't get me wrong here ... I'm not being Cocky! I am just confident in my skills and ability to make people happy no matter how short the ride is! I want them leaving my car with a smile on their face!
> 
> If you can relate, sympathize, feel what the client mood is you can go along way with making a long term ride friend. They will continue coming back to you and only wanting you as their personal driver for years to come!
> 
> I have built my business on these key points for a strong foundation that has continued to serve me well!
> 
> Best of Luck to you all and have a Fantastic Super kinda day and week!


You are the best. I always smile every time I read one of your posts weather I want to admit it or not.


----------



## Realityshark

Bully said:


> I wonder if it's legal for them to log all our communications w/o our permission.


I wonder if they care....oh wait , scratch that.


----------



## Uber Jax

Goober said:


> Why don't you move to a busier market?


You see, it's not about a busier market. It's about building your own brand and market!
I like to pace myself and grow, it's not a race but a marathon with me. I will be here in 5 years when most others are long gone!

My word of mouth business is taking care of itself all on it's own!
You have to have a strategic plan, be organized and and have goals to make it all work the way you want it to. I control it ... IT doesn't control me!


----------



## LookyLou

A lot of great points there Uber Jax.

I like your style.


----------



## Uber Jax

LookyLou said:


> A lot of great points there Uber Jax.
> 
> I like your style.


Thank You my Friend!


----------



## haji

can you take it to the bank? You must be white , young and English speaking naïve new driver.


----------



## Uber Jax

haji said:


> can you take it to the bank? You must be white , young and English speaking naïve new driver.


Huh? Take what to the bank?... I only take my Uber $$$ to the bank via direct deposit!
If it's me your referring to then yes I'm White! ... Mature, English speaking cuz I live in America and I have over 300 rides under my belt. Oh and I'm NOT naive, wll maybe once or twice I have been.


----------



## Sly

Uber Jax said:


> YOU HAVE GREAT RATINGS
> 
> *Hey DJ*,
> 
> We just wanted to say congratulations for having fantastic ratings! Over your past *100* trips you have averaged a *4.85* or better, which is in the top 10% of our partners! Thank you for your continued partnership, and we look forward to many more trips by you on the Uber platform!
> 
> Best,
> Uber Operations
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> 1455 Market Street, San Francisco, CA 94103


I got a perfect 5.0 for the past week and an email stating so but my rating on my ap is unmoved.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

lol... just drive one weekend in Hollywood at night and they mess up your rating.

I believe that "if you're a normal friendly driver" as most of us,
the rating only depends how much crappy people they put in your car.

In the beginning I was driving until the morning hours in LA and Hollywood.
I was still driving the people that tried to press in 5 or more people (of course I made them split up and took only 4!)
(Today I immediately cancel the ride and usually weekends you get a new ride right away, so I say sorry I already got a new ride from Uber and just get an XL or SUV instead..)

Also I now rather drive in the Suburbs than downtown and my rating went up to 4.86 again.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> I also see a lot of drivers in here that are upset with Uber. I can certainly understand that with no argument from me. However, many seem to want to take out their frustrations and what not on the client, like that is suppose to hurt Ubers image or get back at them from a drivers perspective. This is done by playing the rating game, cancellations, no tips, etc. If you do this by trying to rate clients 1 star and all that BS all your doing is hurting yourself and your own business!
> 
> I have NEVER rated a pax less than a 5 yet after 300 rides. I just feel that I'm not gunna ruin anyone's rating over a dern Uber Ride! I don't let it get to me like that! Why do I want to or need to get upset? It makes for a bad day. I just forget it and move on to the next client.
> 
> To me it's all about making my rides (work) as fun as I possibly can. I like to get my clients involved into conversations and craziness! They all seem to play pretty well also. I have many friends now because of this ride share. You would not believe the kind of conversations we now have after getting to know one another! Hell, I think I should have my psychiatrists license along with this work!
> 
> Anyway, what I'm saying here is that I have come to enjoy what I do and that is half the battle with any job we do. I enjoy being free and outdoors along with meeting many different walks of life. I hate being in an office 9-5 and being told what to do by some boss. So with that being said I am making this the best and funnest thing to do because the alternative SUCKs!
> 
> Just my thoughts on the situation! .. Right, Wrong, or Otherwise!
> 
> Now go out and make someones day with your ride!


I do cancel rides if people are troublesome from the get-go.

I think what bothers me the most is that I DO REALLY ENJOY THIS job, but I need it to be a job, and not another expensive hobby/liability. I would like to make enough to justify continuing to do this. And anything that takes me away from my family for 60 hours per week should be worth it...


----------



## Sydney Uber

Realityshark said:


> The pic doesn't help, but he has been here for a long time. He is respectful of others and answers questions politely. I know what you mean though, as a self admitted glass is half empty with piss, when it comes to Uber, sort of guy, the always positive, go team go, posts take some getting used to. I've learned to love our Uberjak bro.


Yeah, as much as I don't want to admit it, Uber Jax is one of my favourites. He's like the cold shower you know you gotta take to help you start a shitty day.

With all we know that is so wrong with Uber, it's good to see someone not getting mind-****ed by it all and powering on.

I don't even think he's on drugs, but it's good to see that he's worked out a way to let himself out of his strait-jacket and back in again before the hospital attendants notice he's missing!!


----------



## Uber Jax

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah, as much as I don't want to admit it, Uber Jax is one of my favourites. He's like the cold shower you know you gotta take to help you start a shitty day.
> 
> With all we know that is so wrong with Uber, it's good to see someone not getting mind-****ed by it all and powering on.
> 
> I don't even think he's on drugs, but it's good to see that he's worked out a way to let himself out of his strait-jacket and back in again before the hospital attendants notice he's missing!!


Well see there ... We have yet another satisfied Client, Uh I mean Poster! 
Glad I could start your shitty day with a heart warming cold shower. 
I see my job is done here too!

I'm not on drugs but I should be cuz this Snuggie gets a bit tight and claustrophobic at times!


----------



## Uber Jax

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I do cancel rides if people are troublesome from the get-go.
> 
> I think what bothers me the most is that I DO REALLY ENJOY THIS job, but I need it to be a job, and not another expensive hobby/liability. I would like to make enough to justify continuing to do this. And anything that takes me away from my family for 60 hours per week should be worth it...


I take everything that comes my way. I like to stay sharp and flexible. I like and accept all challenges from all riders. This way I learn and know just how to treat and handle most all of them.

I guess where my edge comes in on this is that I use to run 6 nightclubs here in town for 10 years!
I learned a lot about how to handle confrontations and fights along with taking care of and dealing with drunks. Men and women alike!

I also don't have kids or a wife (family) to worry about. They are grown and gone along with the wifey! 
I am free to do what I want when I want with who I want. That in itself makes this a lot easier to do.

I think I worked over 60 hours just once and that was when it was the Florida - Georgia Football weekend. I made bank that week! 

Again, there are many variables that go into this job about making that all mighty dollar. 
It's different in many ways for many drivers. You just have to test and see what works best for you and your situation! 

Best of Luck to You All My Comrades!


----------



## KrisThuy

im the same as u jax in treating riders but the difference is
by the end of the trip i go ahead and help them bad riders with a star so it will be easier for them in the future to get a ride


----------



## SCdave

Bully said:


> I have a 4.91, 4k trips and I'm a ******bag. Ratings doesn't mean shit.
> 
> I actually got deactivated 2 weeks ago because someone complained to Uber about a txt message I sent. Uber pulled up all my logs and found quite a few inappropriate txt messages that were sent to people that cancelled on me. They are able to read/listen to every msg or call you place to their dummy number.
> 
> They only reactivated me because of my rating... they clearly made it clear that it was an exception and if I get caught again... I can say good bye to Uber... not that I'm going to miss them lol..


When I get that urge to write something "expressive" after a cancellation or the wonderful double cancellation from same PAX. I just Text "Thank You". Responses are "Your Welcome" (Clueless), "Who is this" (Really Clueless) but usually no response (they get it). I have written more "expressive prose" but then deleted it and sent my Thank you note.


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Nuh-uh! The Craigslist ads say drivers make $4,000 per month! Somebody else said Uber drivers make $90,000 a year!


Yeah, it was Uber!


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Jax said:


> YOU HAVE GREAT RATINGS
> 
> *Hey DJ*,
> 
> We just wanted to say congratulations for having fantastic ratings! Over your past *100* trips you have averaged a *4.85* or better, which is in the top 10% of our partners! Thank you for your continued partnership, and we look forward to many more trips by you on the Uber platform!
> 
> Best,
> Uber Operations
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> 1455 Market Street, San Francisco, CA 94103


And...?


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> That sounds like UberXL rates, and those requests are few and far between.
> 
> UberX here is $1 base, $1.30/mile, $.20/min. $5 min.


$1.15 here, it'll get worse.


----------



## DriverJ

driveLA said:


> When I read uberjax posts I picture a flamboyant Richard Simmons for some reason
> 
> Kind of irritating


I think the fact that he is an Uber brown-noser makes him even more irritating.


----------



## Shine'ola

that's strange, I have a 4.91 on my phone and a 4.92 when I log in online and they didn't tell me squat


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> I think the fact that he is an Uber brown-noser makes him even more irritating.


Do you smell that ??? .. You STINK of Jealousy!


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Jax said:


> Do you smell that ??? .. You STINK of Jealousy!


You got me. I'm such a dedicated, and loyal Uber road warrior, as my posts will confirm, I only think about how I can look better to this sleazy, exploitative, lying POS of a company. Believe me, if I got your email I wouldn't be proud of it, and I sure as hell wouldn't be posting it here claiming, _"I Am Rated in the Higher Echelon of all Uber Partners." _Look at me, Uber loves me, I'm important! I bet a sixth star is just around the corner for you! That's equal to The Medal of Honor you know.

Maybe they let you buy into_ '*The Higher Echelon Secret Circle' *_for just $1,000, and $59.95/month, since you're so special? Of course, you're probably not able to divulge that Uber secret.

You're Uber material - hook, line, and sinker._ _


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> You got me. I'm such a dedicated, and loyal Uber road warrior, as my posts will confirm, I only think about how I can look better to this sleazy, exploitative, lying POS of a company. Believe me, if I got your email I wouldn't be proud of it, and I sure as hell wouldn't be posting it here claiming, _"I Am Rated in the Higher Echelon of all Uber Partners." _Look at me, Uber loves me, I'm important! I bet a sixth star is just around the corner for you! That's equal to The Medal of Honor you know.
> 
> Maybe they let you buy into_ '*The Higher Echelon Secret Circle' *_for just $1,000, and $59.95/month, since you're so special? Of course, you're probably not able to divulge that Uber secret.
> 
> You're Uber material - hook, line, and sinker._ _


Well you DON'T GET me! ... This is NOT about Uber! ... It's about ME and my business that I'm growing. The rating here is just a testament (a barometer) of how I am doing MY business and what my clients think of me. Uber is just a conduit of being able to do this kind of work!

In other words, Uber is along for the ride in this one!
We just happen to need each other to make each other look good!

I'm Uber Jax - hook, line, and sinker._ _
So if I'm brown nosing anybody I'm brown nosing ME!


----------



## DriverJ

Ok, I stand corrected. I misunderstood, I thought it was about you caring how valuable you are in Uber's eyes. I hope no one, anywhere, ever, believes they matter to this company. That's not what they're about.

_*"We just happen to need each other to make each other look good!" 
*_
I'd associate with a better group of people to make yourself look good. Maybe those dudes in North Korea?  They're a little more 'about-the-people.'


Uber - Decency, Never Had It, Never Will (Probably)


----------



## suewho

Uber is his friend, and probably his only friend. What a sad creature.


----------



## suewho

He reminds me of gollum.."master is a friend..a friend... master betrayed us..wicked, tricksy, false.. no, im not listening, NOT listening


----------



## Uber Jax

Said Boo Hoo Sue Who . Who no longer drives for Uber! 

Just accept it Suzy Q, your all washed up and just in denial. Your angry and and a very unhappy person in general. You just come in hear to vent your anger in your world and take it out on others!

Talk bout sad! You are the poster child for it!


----------



## suewho

No, I dont drive for uber anymore . unlike you uberjax who bends over for anyone, I will not.


----------



## suewho

Doesnt make me sad, in denial or all washed up


----------



## DriverJ

suewho said:


> Uber is his friend, and probably his only friend. What a sad creature.


Well, at least he has a good friend in Uber.


----------



## DriverJ

suewho said:


> He reminds me of gollum.."master is a friend..a friend... master betrayed us..wicked, tricksy, false.. no, im not listening, NOT listening


HAHAHAHAHAHA An instant top-ranked post!! _*Uber is a friend...a friend...Uber betrayed us...Wicked, Tricksy, False. They will cheat you, hurt you, LIE*_...

Gollum, now there's Uber material! They should breed them by the thousands.

Come to think of it, Doyle looks a lot like Gollum, mmm...


----------



## suewho

Yeah, I miss doyle....sigh.


----------



## suewho

http://thdf.wikia.com/wiki/File:2166953-gollum.png

sorry, this is more the image I wanted


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> Well you DON'T GET me! ... This is NOT about Uber! ... It's about ME and my business that I'm growing. The rating here is just a testament (a barometer) of how I am doing MY business and what my clients think of me. Uber is just a conduit of being able to do this kind of work!
> 
> In other words, Uber is along for the ride in this one!
> We just happen to need each other to make each other look good!
> 
> I'm Uber Jax - hook, line, and sinker._ _
> So if I'm brown nosing anybody I'm brown nosing ME!


Brown nosing yourself? Did you have a couple of ribs removed to do that.?

Its good to hear that you are feeding off uber so well, but when will you free yourself of the uber umbilical cord and really start working for yourself. No more commission to uber, would that not be better jax?


----------



## elelegido

Uber Jax said:


> Now as much as I Appreciate this Atta Boy recognition, it seems to me a bit of a slap in the face.
> 
> I have over *300 *trips with a Driver App rating of* 4.96* and a Rider App rating of *5** ...
> I'm probably in the Top *1%*
> 
> Now if Uber has reward programs for ALL drivers no matter what the rating, then why not have some Financial reward for the Top Rated Drivers out of all the Uber Partners Worldwide?.
> 
> I mean why not have some sort of Financial Bonus for the Drivers who achieve such lofty goals that represent Uber in such a way that is deemed extraordinary! The cream of the crop, the best of the best!
> The drivers that Uber wants representing them for their image, the ones that stand out and go that extra mile for all their clients.
> 
> But to just send an e-mail saying Thanks is a bit worthless and under achieving on Ubers part when I have busted my ass to maintain and achieve such level of consistent service.
> I just found this to fall short for what Uber should and can do for some reward other than just Thanks!
> Don't get me wrong here ... I do Appreciate being recognized and I'm not trying to toot my own horn here but this just seems really cheap on corporate Ubers behalf!
> 
> Just my opinion on this matter!


Shit yeah, I mean they could at least send you 4.96 little plastic stars to stick on your fridge. Or _something._

I think I read somewhere that non-financial incentives have been shown to motivate workers just as much as financial ones. But screw that, in an alternate universe where 4.68 is a highly coveted Uber rating I'd want cash too.

4.96 is impressive. I agree they should reward this.


----------



## elelegido

Uber Jax said:


> I just feel that I'm not gunna ruin anyone's rating over a dern Uber Ride! I don't let it get to me like that! Why do I want to or need to get upset?


But the Uber ride itself is the sole criterion for rating the pax. The only thing to rate them on is their behavior during the ride. That's the point of it.

Giving a low rating isn't given because the passenger has upset you. It's given for poor behavior in order to warn other drivers, and to warn yourself should you get pinged by them again. No upset; when circumstances dictate, you just one or two star them and then move on.


----------



## driveLA

[I'm O="UberJax, post: 101801, member: 2821"]Yeah, I understand, Success has a way of doing that! ...  

Did that just irritate you some more? [/QUOTE]

Im make more than you and have about the same rating for 20% of the work and 0% of the brown nosing you do.

You seriously have all your doors open ready for group pax lol so desperate

The way you express yourself is ju just plain irritating


----------



## suewho

Thats just uber jaxx ...he has his head so far up ubers ass he cant even see the light of day anymore


----------



## suewho

He genuinely thinks anyone who see's uber for what they truly are is a washed out, used up, bitter unhappy person.


----------



## suewho

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention " in denial"


----------



## elelegido

We're not here to rip into each other - the whole point of this forum is to help each other as well as to say what we think about Uber and the others. There's going to be some poking fun at deserving recipients, of course, but within reason...

Everyone's different. If someone annoys you, just put them on your ignore list. Problem solved.

Uberjax raises some good points, and I think this site is better for the fact he posts on it. He says what he thinks is good about Uber as well as what's bad.

Uber does indeed suck balls overall in my opinion, but it also lets people including me feed their kids and themselves until something better comes along. That's a positive; everything else pales in comparison with that for me.

For others who don't have their backs up against the wall, it provides some extra pocket money. Uberjax earns money on Uber and he seems to like the job. It works for him in his circumstances and I can't see a lot wrong with that.


----------



## suewho

Hey, I was a single mother who raised a child on minimum wage, I scrubbed toilets as a hotel cleaner to put food on the table for my child. I am not adverse to doing what is necessary to feed a family. I guess yes, now I am more comfortable I can afford to pick and choose the jobs that I do, and I am thankful for that. My beef is and always has been with the uber juggernaut and what they are doing to everyday folks, who are trying to put food on the table, and make a better life for themselves and their family. Im sorry if I have offended anyone in the process.
the continual rate cuts, the bogus rating system, the insurance and liability denials and canned responses, to peoples genuine enquiries jusst make me angry. Yes I am angry as uberjax points out, but it is with this evil empire uber.


----------



## suewho

Sorry uberjax. I just made you the scapegoat for all the things I hate about uber the most.


----------



## Uber Jax

elelegido said:


> Shit yeah, I mean they could at least send you 4.96 little plastic stars to stick on your fridge. Or _something._
> 
> I think I read somewhere that non-financial incentives have been shown to motivate workers just as much as financial ones. But screw that, in an alternate universe where 4.68 is a highly coveted Uber rating I'd want cash too.
> 
> *4.96 is impressive*. I agree they should reward this.


Thanks Elelegido! ... You would think I might get an Uber Bobble Head or something! Go figure!


----------



## Uber Jax

elelegido said:


> But the Uber ride itself is the sole criterion for rating the pax. The only thing to rate them on is their behavior during the ride. That's the point of it.
> 
> Giving a low rating isn't given because the passenger has upset you. It's given for poor behavior in order to warn other drivers, and to warn yourself should you get pinged by them again. No upset; when circumstances dictate, you just one or two star them and then move on.


I agree here on this point ... I would definitely rate a Pax 1 star if I thought they were a danger to other drivers or were so rude and obnoxious without any common sense in their head!

With that being said, I have not had any of those just yet that I could not handle or felt they were that way. I mean other than just having a good time!


----------



## Uber Jax

suewho said:


> Sorry uberjax. I just made you the scapegoat for all the things I hate about uber the most.


Apology accepted! .. I was never really mad, I just loved seeing you get all bent out of shape the way you do.
You were my source of entertainment on this board. It's all good!  ... Cease fire and end of war! 

Look, I understand all the heartache, frustrations and piss poor communications and the heartless e-mails we get from support. We as drivers unite under such matters. However, I just choose to not let it bother me in such a way that it interrupts or gets in the way of me doing what I do. We know Uber doesn't care for it's so called partners. We are the partners that really have nothing to do with this partnership with Uber.
I no longer deal with support unless it has to do with my pay check. I have come to the conclusion that I will just do what I feel is right, just and thoughtful and good for my business. If it's wrong then they will let me know. So far they haven't let me know!

I go through or have gone through everything we as drivers have to go through with Uber. I just won't let it affect me by being mad or taking it out on anyone in here. I never personally attack anyone unless attacked. I just won't sit here and let it go without standing up for myself. BUT, I also know where to place the blame and bitter feelings about Uber. We all want to make money! We all have different ways and thoughts about doing that with Uber. I choose to do what works best for me and what I know about business. I won't try to say what I do is right for everyone else. There are too many variables that go into everyone Else's situation that makes it different for each of us. So I don't try to think I know what's best for them. I am me and I can only take care of me cuz nobody else will!

I want and wish no ill will towards anyone here. I try to stay upbeat and positive the best I can with what I have to deal with. I find it serves me well to be happy and positive instead of being sad, depressed and bitter cuz that shows up in your work and clients can sense that too!

If any of you in here don't like the way that I post or how I post or even what I post, then you have more problems and issues than just working for Uber!
I like being a nice guy who helps others. I just keep doing what I do cuz I just keep getting what I get, and that my friends is satisfaction and respect from my clients who depend on my services daily! Knowing I can help another fellow human being is enough for me to hold my head high and feel good about what I'm doing. I don't care who I do it with, (Uber-Lyft, Sidecar Etc) it doesn't matter cuz my results would still be the same.

I am who I am and that won't change no matter what anyone posts about me in here!
_I am genuine and honest about that and I take great pride in what I do and who I do it for!_

At the end of the day I can feel happy and accomplished about that and I sleep well at night!

Now with that being said I need to go give my Pillow some Head! 

Have a great night and a better tomorrow my Friends! 

Regards,
Uber Jax!


----------



## suewho

Ok, now we have hugged it out im glad for you uber jax. Sleep well xx sue


----------



## suewho

I now nominate elelegido for uber peace prize of the year


----------



## DriverJ

suewho said:


> http://thdf.wikia.com/wiki/File:2166953-gollum.png
> 
> sorry, this is more the image I wanted


He looks like he just got his partner email announcing *Middle Earth's* new rate of $0.90/mile!


----------



## DriverJ

unter ling said:


> Brown nosing yourself? Did you have a couple of ribs removed to do that.?
> 
> Its good to hear that you are feeding off uber so well, but when will you free yourself of the uber umbilical cord and really start working for yourself. No more commission to uber, would that not be better jax?


Better watch it. He's a 'Higher Echelon Brown-Noser.' I think they have special powers or something.


----------



## DriverJ

elelegido said:


> Shit yeah, I mean they could at least send you 4.96 little plastic stars to stick on your fridge. Or _something._


Good stuff!

Maybe they could send an autographed photo of 'Dear Leader.' That would be worth much more than any financial reward.....to the 'right' personality.


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Maybe they could send an autographed photo of 'Dear Leader.' That would be worth much more than any financial reward.....to the 'right' personality.


I was at least hoping for an Uber Bobble Head!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

suewho said:


> Hey, I was a single mother who raised a child on minimum wage, I scrubbed toilets as a hotel cleaner to put food on the table for my child. I am not adverse to doing what is necessary to feed a family. I guess yes, now I am more comfortable I can afford to pick and choose the jobs that I do, and I am thankful for that. My beef is and always has been with the uber juggernaut and what they are doing to everyday folks, who are trying to put food on the table, and make a better life for themselves and their family. Im sorry if I have offended anyone in the process.
> the continual rate cuts, the bogus rating system, the insurance and liability denials and canned responses, to peoples genuine enquiries jusst make me angry. Yes I am angry as uberjax points out, but it is with this evil empire uber.


Well said.

I'm angry, too.

I started off excited about this job, and happy to be part of something new. I believed we were doing something positive for the community. Since our local taxi services are so inefficient ("we'll send someone that way" versus Uber's ETA and "arriving now"), I felt Uber (and Lyft, etc) gave young people a better way to do the responsible (and hip) thing by having someone drive them to/from the bar.

I also felt this would be a great way to get out into the community, meet people and see what's going on. Since I have a young kid, I don't get out much on my own.

But I really, really hate injustice. Sure, I could probably walk away from this and find another way to make money, but it still doesn't change the fact that uber is advertising unrealistic/unsustainable earnings potential (in my personal experience), treating partners like shit (slow email responses, refusal to correct errors, shitty ratings system, etc), flooding the market with drivers, providing little or unhelpful feedback, and charging whatever they want even if it's to the detriment of drivers.

I don't think any person with half a brain looking at these facts would be happy with Uber. Unless maybe you are young and someone else is paying your car note, or you're older/retired and just enjoy getting out meeting people.

Uber Jax is a happy guy and seems to have found a way to make this work for him. Maybe we should be brainstorming ways to do that, too. Maybe we should be selling drinks in our car, or advertising/displaying someone else's work for potential profit. I'm not sure what yet, but there's some opportunity there. And as long as riders are happy using uber, I don't think they'll really give a shit.


----------



## DjTim

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Well said.
> 
> I'm angry, too.
> 
> I started off excited about this job, and happy to be part of something new. I believed we were doing something positive for the community. Since our local taxi services are so inefficient ("we'll send someone that way" versus Uber's ETA and "arriving now"), I felt Uber (and Lyft, etc) gave young people a better way to do the responsible (and hip) thing by having someone drive them to/from the bar.
> 
> I also felt this would be a great way to get out into the community, meet people and see what's going on. Since I have a young kid, I don't get out much on my own.
> 
> But I really, really hate injustice. Sure, I could probably walk away from this and find another way to make money, but it still doesn't change the fact that uber is advertising unrealistic/unsustainable earnings potential (in my personal experience), treating partners like shit (slow email responses, refusal to correct


I think this is where having multiple companies compete in a market helps riders & drivers alike. I can't stand the fact that Lyft and Uber are in a pricing war, especially in Chicago - but if it wasn't for Lyft, I think I would really just sit at home and lick envelopes between consulting gigs. Because Uber is so big in Chicago, they own the suburbs & I don't have a choice but to run Uber until I enter the city limits. Once I'm in the city it's Lyft all the time.

I think where I'm going with this is that there is a choice for riders and drivers, you just need to figure out what works for you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DjTim said:


> I think this is where having multiple companies compete in a market helps riders & drivers alike. I can't stand the fact that Lyft and Uber are in a pricing war, especially in Chicago - but if it wasn't for Lyft, I think I would really just sit at home and lick envelopes between consulting gigs. Because Uber is so big in Chicago, they own the suburbs & I don't have a choice but to run Uber until I enter the city limits. Once I'm in the city it's Lyft all the time.
> 
> I think where I'm going with this is that there is a choice for riders and drivers, you just need to figure out what works for you.


Nobody knows Lyft around here. At least not Uber passengers or my friends' teenage kids. Sometimes passengers ask what Lyft is. Or they'll say that someone else should create a competitor, and I tell them there are, but they've never heard of them.

Besides, Lyft denied me.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Sly said:


> I got a perfect 5.0 for the past week and an email stating so but my rating on my ap is unmoved.


Me too, weird. But whatever.


----------



## DriverJ

driveLA said:


> [I'm O="UberJax, post: 101801, member: 2821"]Yeah, I understand, Success has a way of doing that! ...
> 
> Did that just irritate you some more?


Im make more than you and have about the same rating for 20% of the work and 0% of the brown nosing you do.

You seriously have all your doors open ready for group pax lol so desperate

The way you express yourself is ju just plain irritating[/QUOTE]

All his doors open?? I missed that part. I unlock my doors, but that's about it. Actually, someone had managed to get their backpack caught on my rear door weatherstrip. I had the door open fixing it, waiting on my next rider. They walked up as I finished, got in and said, "Well Thank You." I didn't wanna ruin their illusion.


----------



## DriverJ

suewho said:


> Hey, I was a single mother who raised a child on minimum wage, I scrubbed toilets as a hotel cleaner to put food on the table for my child. I am not adverse to doing what is necessary to feed a family. I guess yes, now I am more comfortable I can afford to pick and choose the jobs that I do, and I am thankful for that. My beef is and always has been with the uber juggernaut and what they are doing to everyday folks, who are trying to put food on the table, and make a better life for themselves and their family. Im sorry if I have offended anyone in the process.
> the continual rate cuts, the bogus rating system, the insurance and liability denials and canned responses, to peoples genuine enquiries jusst make me angry. Yes I am angry as uberjax points out, but it is with this evil empire uber.


Said very well.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

A thank you mint , lol. What an ass kisser


----------



## Uber Jax

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> A thank you mint , lol. What an ass kisser


Hey at least your breath will be fresh & clean when your kissin mine! .. You can Thank me later!


----------



## Realityshark

Uber Jax said:


> Apology accepted! .. I was never really mad, I just loved seeing you get all bent out of shape the way you do.
> You were my source of entertainment on this board. It's all good!  ... Cease fire and end of war!
> 
> Look, I understand all the heartache, frustrations and piss poor communications and the heartless e-mails we get from support. We as drivers unite under such matters. However, I just choose to not let it bother me in such a way that it interrupts or gets in the way of me doing what I do. We know Uber doesn't care for it's so called partners. We are the partners that really have nothing to do with this partnership with Uber.
> I no longer deal with support unless it has to do with my pay check. I have come to the conclusion that I will just do what I feel is right, just and thoughtful and good for my business. If it's wrong then they will let me know. So far they haven't let me know!
> 
> I go through or have gone through everything we as drivers have to go through with Uber. I just won't let it affect me by being mad or taking it out on anyone in here. I never personally attack anyone unless attacked. I just won't sit here and let it go without standing up for myself. BUT, I also know where to place the blame and bitter feelings about Uber. We all want to make money! We all have different ways and thoughts about doing that with Uber. I choose to do what works best for me and what I know about business. I won't try to say what I do is right for everyone else. There are too many variables that go into everyone Else's situation that makes it different for each of us. So I don't try to think I know what's best for them. I am me and I can only take care of me cuz nobody else will!
> 
> I want and wish no ill will towards anyone here. I try to stay upbeat and positive the best I can with what I have to deal with. I find it serves me well to be happy and positive instead of being sad, depressed and bitter cuz that shows up in your work and clients can sense that too!
> 
> If any of you in here don't like the way that I post or how I post or even what I post, then you have more problems and issues than just working for Uber!
> I like being a nice guy who helps others. I just keep doing what I do cuz I just keep getting what I get, and that my friends is satisfaction and respect from my clients who depend on my services daily! Knowing I can help another fellow human being is enough for me to hold my head high and feel good about what I'm doing. I don't care who I do it with, (Uber-Lyft, Sidecar Etc) it doesn't matter cuz my results would still be the same.
> 
> I am who I am and that won't change no matter what anyone posts about me in here!
> _I am genuine and honest about that and I take great pride in what I do and who I do it for!_
> 
> At the end of the day I can feel happy and accomplished about that and I sleep well at night!
> 
> Now with that being said I need to go give my Pillow some Head!
> 
> Have a great night and a better tomorrow my Friends!
> 
> Regards,
> Uber Jax!


Why am I imagining that scene in Planes, Trains and Automobiles where John Candy is crushing Steve Martin for being mean to him.


----------



## Lou W

You sound like a real ****** bag. Man up and grow a pair. And stop handing out mints.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> You sound like a real ****** bag. Man up and grow a pair. And stop handing out mints.


Ok Lou, whatever you say! 

However, I can even be a ****** Bag and still out rate you on the drivers rating even when your trying hard to be a driver. LOL!

By the way what is your rating after 300 rides? Or what is it now? 
I rest my case! Score one for the ****** Bags!


----------



## Lou W

Uber Jax said:


> Ok Lou, whatever you say!
> 
> However, I can even be a ****** Bag and still out rate you on the drivers rating even when your trying hard to be a driver. LOL!
> 
> By the way what is your rating after 300 rides? Or what is it now?
> I rest my case! Score one for the ****** Bags!


High enough. I got the same attaboy email as you did, along with probably everyone else who isn't driving around on a flat tire and a needle sticking out of their arm. You're still a ******.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> High enough. I got the same attaboy email as you did, along with probably everyone else who isn't driving around on a flat fire and a needle sticking out of their arm. You're still a ******.


High enough .. LOL! Then just sate it. ..Whatever ... 

Yeah, well I'm a a Happy, Fun Lovin, Easy Goin, Funny, enjoyable guy to be around!
Plus the women love me ... at least once a month!  
Hey, there are Good ******'s out there too ya know!

Score yet another one for the ****** Bag!


----------



## Lou W

I apologize. You're not a ******. Rather, I now believe you are insane. I think you're one cancelled ping away from total meltdown. Baker Act yourself before you hurt someone.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> I apologize. You're not a ******. Rather, I now believe you are insane. I think you're one cancelled ping away from total meltdown. Baker Act yourself before you hurt someone.


You sound unhappy, jealous and unsuccessful ...


----------



## Lou W

Do the world a favor and take the gas pipe. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> Do the world a favor and take the gas pipe. Merry Christmas!!


Awww, just cuz you take a banana in your tail pipe doesn't mean you have to hate the player.  

Just charge it to the game! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Lou W

Uber Jax said:


> Awww, just cuz you take a banana in your tail pipe doesn't mean you have to hate the player.
> 
> Just charge it to the game!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Ditto.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Your picture, Jax, is what makes me read your posts as if you are an insane person, like some programmed futuristic android company man sent to a mining outpost to raise morale and convince the prisoners that life is good.
Ratings high? Cool.
I'm curious as to whether the ladies really do love you, because that diatribe about your unassailable positivity and teary-eyed happiness (as defense mechanism) included that "(the ladies love you) at least once a month." 
What does that even mean? 
I dunno. Maybe I just get caught up in the small stuff when taking in cheap psychology exhibits.
Maybe I've not been on the forum awhile and it's some inside joke.
But coming from another 4.9 (paying out costs at the same level as a 4.6) I must know whether your economic model (referred to in earlier posts on this thread) could possibly be making you so deliriously happy? 
I make tips, gross about 800/ week, and I still want to die.
What's the secret? 
Would you change your photo if I asked politely? 
Are you actually dying inside? 
Happy Hannukah
SgtM


----------



## Uber Jax

SgtMurphy said:


> Your picture, Jax, is what makes me read your posts as if you are an insane person, like some programmed futuristic android company man sent to a mining outpost to raise morale and convince the prisoners that life is good.
> Ratings high? Cool.
> I'm curious as to whether the ladies really do love you, because that diatribe about your unassailable positivity and teary-eyed happiness (as defense mechanism) included that "(the ladies love you) at least once a month."
> What does that even mean?
> I dunno. Maybe I just get caught up in the small stuff when taking in cheap psychology exhibits.
> Maybe I've not been on the forum awhile and it's some inside joke.
> But coming from another 4.9 (paying out costs at the same level as a 4.6) I must know whether your economic model (referred to in earlier posts on this thread) could possibly be making you so deliriously happy?
> I make tips, gross about 800/ week, and I still want to die.
> What's the secret?
> Would you change your photo if I asked politely?
> Are you actually dying inside?
> Happy Hannukah
> SgtM


Wow Sarge, you got deep there as this escalated real quick ..well, let me explain the once a month joke for ya. I don't know how you got to be a sarge if I have to explain this but whatever... Remember, I'm a ******, therefore during that time of the month the ladies need me! Get it now?  LOL!

Yes, Yes I am a company man! I am my OWN company man for meeee! 

And NO, I won't change anything about me for anyone! I am ME .. Deal with it! 

The secret? ... I am just a Happy person and that I believe is the major difference in all that I do and what others do! 

And NO, I'm not dying inside but living life in the fast lane! 

Merry Christmas to you and your family as well Sarge! Sallluuuute!  

Have a Great Week my Comrade!


----------



## Uber Jax

Let's spring into this week and get pumped for wonderful and fun times ahead!
Have a spectacular day and week and let's all jump for joy!    

Remember, being happy is contagious, it's not a national crime to be this way or want to live this way. Try it you might just like it!


----------



## SgtMurphy

Clearly I just haven't got the interface time with women that you enjoy...since you find that women ****** once a month...during their period. 
Still haven't answered about that picture.
If you do end up popping, try to go to someplace where legislators are present instead of the mall or a school.


----------



## Lidman

sending me at least $500 or more is my idea of an "atta boy" appreciation.


----------



## DriverJ

Lidman said:


> sending me at least $500 or more is my idea of an "atta boy" appreciation.


There you go. Uber, and Lyft, need to put their money were their bullshit is.


----------



## DriverJ

SgtMurphy said:


> Clearly I just haven't got the interface time with women that you enjoy...since you find that women ****** once a month...during their period.
> Still haven't answered about that picture.
> If you do end up popping, try to go to someplace where legislators are present instead of the mall or a school.


HaHaHa. Here I thought for sure The Jax Man knew all about them _*virginas.*_ Jax, sorry, but you only get 1 star for feminine hygiene. 

If you end up popping I'll buy the ammo if you try for Congress!! <-- - Can I go to jail for that? (That was a joke, I don't condone violence. That comment was used only as a comedic device).


----------



## Lidman

It's funny because I often get asked by pax the typical "What's your best cab story". A lot of them can't seem to separate cab stories from movies compared to reality. They wanna hear xrated stories, and I just wont let that sort of thing happen. It is fun to indulge in fantasy but the extent of it. The most I've ever allowed is making out in the back.

Anyways I usually make up something like "I had the senators nephew as a pax and felt he shouldn't have to pay" or something like that. It seems to work.....

The best cab story for me is not having an entertaining story. Probably one of the most scariest scenarios I had was driving thru FAr Rockaway enroute to Breezypoint.. with four drunk whitemales shouting the n word out the window while passing thru a black area...... I almost made them get out right there....


----------



## Uber Jax

SgtMurphy said:


> Clearly I just haven't got the interface time with women that you enjoy...since you find that women ****** once a month...during their period.
> Still haven't answered about that picture.
> If you do end up popping, try to go to someplace where legislators are present instead of the mall or a school.


I did answer about my pic ... re-read my post!  

I said .. *"And NO, I won't change anything about me for anyone! I am ME .. Deal with it!" *

I thought you would understand that ... Do I have to explain everything to ya sarge? 
I think you been hangin out in the barracks to long with the fellas!


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> HaHaHa. Here I thought for sure The Jax Man knew all about them Virginas. Jax, sorry, but you only get 1 star for feminine hygiene.
> 
> If you end up popping I'll buy the ammo if you try for Congress!! <-- - Can I go to jail for that? (That was a joke, I don't condone violence. That comment was used only as a comedic device).


I know just about enough of them Vaginas to make me dangerous and her satisfied!


----------



## SgtMurphy

Uber Jax said:


> I did answer about my pic ... re-read my post!
> 
> I said .. *"And NO, I won't change anything about me for anyone! I am ME .. Deal with it!" *
> 
> I thought you would understand that ... Do I have to explain everything to ya sarge?
> I think you been hangin out in the barracks to long with the fellas!


True, I should've been able to interpret your self-fortifying Oprah-like catch phrases as extending to your picture.
That picture just shouts: "I'm rolling in the money!"
Are you? I'm not. But I'd be willing to wager that I make as much or more than you do. Perhaps I spend too much. Boston is expensive. 
Anyways ladies man: Women don't ****** monthly. I learned that even back during my time "in the barracks," because as you seemingly don't know, women live in the barracks too.
Your unimpeachable happiness is impressive to all observers, most evidently yourself. But your knowledge of, and ideas about women seems to border on the misogynistic, and could probably use a 21st Century tune up. I would recommend an earnest effort through actual interaction with them. Use all that money you're banking. 
I'll donate $50 to an Aspergers charity if you can go 50 hours without an exclamation point or an internet picture that my aunt Audrey would use.


----------



## Uber Jax

Thanks Sarge for your lifestyle lessons that you are preaching to me! I will take notes and you can rest assure this is all duly noted! 
You can interpret my Profile Pic anyway you wish. I don't really care ya know what I'm sayin ...
I will in turn interpret yours the way I wish, good or bad!

Again, women and I get along just fine regardless what I know or don't know about them... I mean I can't seem to figure them out anyway! 

Sorry your $50.00 is not enough of a donation to keep me from my happiness of exclamation points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

However, I will go ahead and post my last 2 weeks of summaries, Driver Rating and Rider Feedback.
Jacksonville Support, after 4 months of me driving, finally implemented our summaries!

Again, I'm happy cuz I make others happy! My work shows it, therefore, you may want to learn this life lesson from me Sarge! ... Just, be genuine, sincere, honest, caring, compassionate, humorous, dependable, reliable and simply be the Best you can be at what you do and your clients will notice this too. Hey, they know when you seem to enjoy what you do and that you make their ride as fun and rewarding as possible. It's the best way I know to separate them from their money and they enjoy doing it cuz you gave them a great show along the way! 

* DJ's Weekly Uber Summary for Dec 8, 2014 through Dec 15, 2014*

*What your riders said...*

*5.0*★
Driver rating

Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.  

*Rider Feedback*

You received *42* five-star reviews out of* 45 *rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.
*

"Great ride. Best Driver so far. Take a ride any day."*

*"Best uber driver I've ever had"

"had a great ride and a good time"*

*"great driver!"

"Best driver, great personality and extremely funny. Hope I get him every time!"*

**************************************************************************************************

* Don's Weekly Uber Summary for Dec 1, 2014 through Dec 8, 2014

What your riders said...

4.82★*
Driver rating

Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.  

*Rider Feedback*

You received *39* five-star reviews out of *41* rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.
*
"Awesome driver! Very reliable"

"great ride Don is great will use Uber again!!!!"

"Excellent driver! Super nice guy. "

*************************************************************************************************

I will just simply let my business speak for itself!*   

Have a great night and a wonderful day tomorrow! ... Don't be hatin cuz that's just wasted energy that could be spent helping and pleasing your fellow human being like your clients! Jus Sayin!


----------



## SgtMurphy

Show me the money 
Don.


----------



## Uber Jax




----------



## SgtMurphy

" therefore, you may want to learn this life lesson from me Sarge! ... Just, be genuine, sincere, honest, caring, compassionate, humorous, dependable, reliable and simply be the Best you can be at what you do and your clients will notice this too.."

Talk the Talk, but just lemme know when we can compare our take. 
Cuz guess what little fella, it's all about the money


----------



## Uber Jax

SgtMurphy said:


> " therefore, you may want to learn this life lesson from me Sarge! ... Just, be genuine, sincere, honest, caring, compassionate, humorous, dependable, reliable and simply be the Best you can be at what you do and your clients will notice this too.."
> 
> Talk the Talk, but just lemme know when we can compare our take.
> Cuz guess what little fella, it's all about the money


If you do the above then the money takes care of itself!


----------



## SgtMurphy

Uber Jax said:


> If you do the above then the money takes care of itself!


Right. 
That's what I thought. 
****ing try and patronize me like I'm taking advice from a cellar dweller who makes less money than me. 
****in kill yerself DJ. 
Lemme know if you need a loan you happy bastard.


----------



## Uber Jax

SgtMurphy said:


> Right.
> That's what I thought.
> ****ing try and patronize me like I'm taking advice from a cellar dweller who makes less money than me.
> ****in kill yerself DJ.
> Lemme know if you need a loan you happy bastard.


LOL!!! If you really think I'm gunna post my finances on a forum you got me Phucked up! 
Tell ya what, why don't you post yours up instead of talking about it!

By the way, it's not all about the money to me. It's about the fun and the personal service I provide to my clients.
I get satisfaction and enjoyment out of that, It's something money just can't buy! 
But you wouldn't know anything about that now would you?

Oh, and you haven't been patronizing me??? 

My, My, My, I must have got to the tough ol Sarge. He's resorted to being a lowly insubordinate who is name calling cuz he got frustrated by the enemy! LOL!

Kill Myself?? ,what would all my clients do then???
No I don't need a loan .. I'm Happy with what I have. Even if I was broke I would still be happy simply cuz I choose to be! 

Seems my happiness has caused you a few issues you need to face about yourself!


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks Sarge for your lifestyle lessons that you are preaching to me! I will take notes and you can rest assure this is all duly noted!
> You can interpret my Profile Pic anyway you wish. I don't really care ya know what I'm sayin ...
> I will in turn interpret yours the way I wish, good or bad!
> 
> Again, women and I get along just fine regardless what I know or don't know about them... I mean I can't seem to figure them out anyway!
> 
> Sorry your $50.00 is not enough of a donation to keep me from my happiness of exclamation points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> However, I will go ahead and post my last 2 weeks of summaries, Driver Rating and Rider Feedback.
> Jacksonville Support, after 4 months of me driving, finally implemented our summaries!
> 
> Again, I'm happy cuz I make others happy! My work shows it, therefore, you may want to learn this life lesson from me Sarge! ... Just, be genuine, sincere, honest, caring, compassionate, humorous, dependable, reliable and simply be the Best you can be at what you do and your clients will notice this too. Hey, they know when you seem to enjoy what you do and that you make their ride as fun and rewarding as possible. It's the best way I know to separate them from their money and they enjoy doing it cuz you gave them a great show along the way!
> 
> * DJ's Weekly Uber Summary for Dec 8, 2014 through Dec 15, 2014*
> 
> *What your riders said...*
> 
> *5.0*★
> Driver rating
> 
> Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
> 
> *Rider Feedback*
> 
> You received *42* five-star reviews out of* 45 *rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.
> *
> 
> "Great ride. Best Driver so far. Take a ride any day."*
> 
> *"Best uber driver I've ever had"
> 
> "had a great ride and a good time"*
> 
> *"great driver!"
> 
> "Best driver, great personality and extremely funny. Hope I get him every time!"*
> 
> **************************************************************************************************
> 
> * Don's Weekly Uber Summary for Dec 1, 2014 through Dec 8, 2014
> 
> What your riders said...
> 
> 4.82★*
> Driver rating
> 
> Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
> 
> *Rider Feedback*
> 
> You received *39* five-star reviews out of *41* rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.
> *
> "Awesome driver! Very reliable"
> 
> "great ride Don is great will use Uber again!!!!"
> 
> "Excellent driver! Super nice guy. "
> 
> *************************************************************************************************
> 
> I will just simply let my business speak for itself!*
> 
> Have a great night and a wonderful day tomorrow! ... Don't be hatin cuz that's just wasted energy that could be spent helping and pleasing your fellow human being like your clients! Jus Sayin!


* 2 What your riders said *

4.9★
Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
*Rider Feedback*
You received *68* five-star reviews out of 79 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"Great ride home! Happy to ride."

"Jeffery came and picked me up on time. he even helped me with my luggage. I appreciate it. "

* 3 Your week in review *
trips
Last Week 56

2 Weeks Ago 54

Top drivers 27

Hours online
Last Week 42.8

2 Weeks Ago 40.1

Top drivers 27.0

Fares/Hour
Last Week $12

2 Weeks Ago $14

Top drivers $14

Acceptance rate
Last Week 91%

2 Weeks Ago 83%

Top drivers 100%

Driver rating (Overall: 4.73)
Last Week 4.9

2 Weeks Ago 4.67

Top drivers 4.99

Big ****ing deal what any of this says. I don't care if I have the 4.9 or the 4.67 from two weeks prior. It's still a sorry ass job - *BECAUSE OF UBER*. I could stand there like an idiot with all my doors open, giving away candy, gum, mints, kittens, and water, but for what? So I can post an email from Uber in a forum stating how good of an ass-kisser I am. Sorry, it means nothing to me. Compensate me fairly, and I may get a big 'U' tattooed on my ass. I'm sure I could get those magic stars that seem to give you that perpetual boner, *but it don't mean nothing* like this. I'm a good, safe driver. I'm nice to my riders, and I'm informative and polite. I'm prompt and efficient, and have the normal conversations. I just don't feel I need to put on the Uber Jax rolling circus that you seem to provide. Obviously, it works for you though. It's drove you to insanity, and now you have a hundred dollar bill to keep all those $1's warm. There use to be a crazy old black man downtown that danced like a psycho on the street corner. People threw money at him because he was insane, and because they felt sorry for him. I bet he made more "dancing" than I do Ubering. It's good to see that you've combined both professions.

In all fairness, you probably do make much more in tips than I do, and it's enough to put you over the moon. If so, I understand you loving it (not really, need higher fares). However, when Uber undermines our effort out of the gate with their 'No Tipping' bullshit, it does nothing but hurt us. That, coupled with their low fares has given me a bad attitude, but only about Uber. Regardless of what you're making, just know you could make more, both on fares, and in tips, if Uber didn't suck out loud. Also, keep in mind that one accident could take away every penny you've earned, and potentially much more. All those ****ing stars won't even help you then! The stats above are probably laughable when compared to other markets, and probably what you do, but I have good numbers (hours and trips, screw the rating) compared to other drivers here, but obviously most are doing it part-time. Before the rate cut I was putting in many more hours, and also had a lot more rides every week. Yes, I've had some great tips, but (especially) when I'm doing that many hours and trips, it shouldn't come down to whether people that are told not to tip, tip me, as to whether I can even pay my basic living expenses. Nor should me eating be dependent on whether I wear a clown nose, tell jokes, and get out of the car and walk around on stilts.

I guess it could be argued that I'm not accepting quite a few trips, so I could be making more. Of course that goes back to the fares. I'm not driving 13 minutes to potentially drive some jackass 3 blocks. It's the same old Uber story.

I used to have a higher rating, and when I started I actually accepted 100% of the rides. Uber 'adjusted' both of those for me.

I'm curious as to how many rides per week you get, on average, and for how many hours worked. If you're getting longer rides than me, which I imagine most people, in most markets are, and you're getting them in less time, I could also understand you not having the contempt for Uber that I do.


----------



## DriverJ

TeleSki said:


> I noticed on the rate sheets that LA/OC has some of the lowest rates, with one of the highest costs of living. I don't get it. Must be because of the high availability of drivers.


I'm not sure, but I believe this is because Uber is ran by chimpanzees. Nothing makes sense to me.


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> * 2 What your riders said *
> 
> 4.9★
> Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
> *Rider Feedback*
> You received *68* five-star reviews out of 79 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.
> 
> "Great ride home! Happy to ride."
> 
> "Jeffery came and picked me up on time. he even helped me with my luggage. I appreciate it. "
> 
> * 3 Your week in review *
> trips
> Last Week 56
> 
> 2 Weeks Ago 54
> 
> Top drivers 27
> 
> Hours online
> Last Week 42.8
> 
> 2 Weeks Ago 40.1
> 
> Top drivers 27.0
> 
> Fares/Hour
> Last Week $12
> 
> 2 Weeks Ago $14
> 
> Top drivers $14
> 
> Acceptance rate
> Last Week 91%
> 
> 2 Weeks Ago 83%
> 
> Top drivers 100%
> 
> Driver rating (Overall: 4.73)
> Last Week 4.9
> 
> 2 Weeks Ago 4.67
> 
> Top drivers 4.99
> 
> Big ****ing deal what any of this says. I don't care if I have the 4.9 or the 4.67 from two weeks prior. It's still a sorry ass job - *BECAUSE OF UBER*. I could stand there like an idiot with all my doors open, giving away candy, gum, mints, kittens, and water, but for what? So I can post an email from Uber in a forum stating how good of an ass-kisser I am. Sorry, it means nothing to me. Compensate me fairly, and I may get a big 'U' tattooed on my ass. I'm sure I could get those magic stars that seem to give you that perpetual boner, *but it don't mean nothing* like this. I'm a good, safe driver. I'm nice to my riders, and I'm informative and polite. I'm prompt and efficient, and have the normal conversations. I just don't feel I need to put on the Uber Jax rolling circus that you seem to provide. Obviously, it works for you though. It's drove you to insanity, and now you have a hundred dollar bill to keep all those $1's warm. There use to be a crazy old black man downtown that danced like a psycho on the street corner. People threw money at him because he was insane, and because they felt sorry for him. I bet he made more "dancing" than I do Ubering. It's good to see that you've combined both professions.
> 
> In all fairness, you probably do make much more in tips than I do, and it's enough to put you over the moon. If so, I understand you loving it (not really, need higher fares). However, when Uber undermines our effort out of the gate with their 'No Tipping' bullshit, it does nothing but hurt us. That, coupled with their low fares has given me a bad attitude, but only about Uber. Regardless of what you're making, just know you could make more, both on fares, and in tips, if Uber didn't suck out loud. Also, keep in mind that one accident could take away every penny you've earned, and potentially much more. All those ****ing stars won't even help you then! The stats above are probably laughable when compared to other markets, and probably what you do, but I have good numbers (hours and trips, screw the rating) compared to other drivers here, but obviously most are doing it part-time. Before the rate cut I was putting in many more hours, and also had a lot more rides every week. Yes, I've had some great tips, but (especially) when I'm doing that many hours and trips, it shouldn't come down to whether people that are told not to tip, tip me, as to whether I can even pay my basic living expenses. Nor should me eating be dependent on whether I wear a clown nose, tell jokes, and get out of the car and walk around on stilts.
> 
> I guess it could be argued that I'm not accepting quite a few trips, so I could be making more. Of course that goes back to the fares. I'm not driving 13 minutes to potentially drive some jackass 3 blocks. It's the same old Uber story.
> 
> I used to have a higher rating, and when I started I actually accepted 100% of the rides. Uber 'adjusted' both of those for me.
> 
> I'm curious as to how many rides per week you get, on average, and for how many hours worked. If you're getting longer rides than me, which I imagine most people, in most markets are, and you're getting them in less time, I could also understand you not having the contempt for Uber that I do.


Sharp post! Great work by the way Driver J! It's always good to see that your work also speaks for itself.

Look, I have the very same issues that you point out about Uber. I think we as drivers all understand the main issues.
I am just able to separate them from my work and my passengers. I don't let it affect my attitude towards the job at hand and the service that I provide for my clients. Am I happy with the rate cuts? Am I happy with the customer service? Am I happy with the phone charges? Am I happy with the saturation of drivers? Am I happy with the no tipping policy? Am I happy with the some short routes? Am I happy with the ETC? .... The answer to these and more is a resounding NO!!!!

But am I going to let that ruin my attitude, my day and my weeks? The answer again is a big fat NO!!

I think it's clear with no argument that Uber does not care about it's drivers. They over saturate the market and have such low rates. Who in their right mind would be happy about this? It is what it is ... It's what we are dealt. These are the confines and parameters that we have to work with.

Now with that being said, you have choices to make. You can be angry about it and let it carry over into your work or you can simply quit! OR, you can choose to NOT let it bother you and make the best out of it and be Happy and let that carry over into your work. I simply choose the latter! I have always felt that whatever you feel about the work that you do, it will always show up in your end results! It's the barometer of your success or failure. It's not rocket science!

I'll be the first person in line to congratulate anyone who puts up good numbers. It's all in the numbers cuz the numbers don't lie, It takes hard work and dedication to achieve a level of long term success and commitment of such lofty ratings and whatnot. I applaud anyone who can do it! I take pride in my work and the duties I perform within it!

I'm not in here to browbeat anyone down or be a negative influence. I'm here to be a positive influence and a motivator for anyone who can see that. Obviously, there are those in here who are negative and unhappy and feel everyone else should be too. Well, I'm not a bandwagon jumper and I will march to my own beat if I have to. To each his own but you won't find me attacking anyone in here for what they do unless they personally attack me for no good reason other than I'm happy!

I have just learned where to place my anger. To who it is directed and where to never let it show. My clients are well taken care of and will always be. I am doing this for Uber? NO, I'm doing it for Me and for them! it's easy .. customer service is my #1 priority and always will be and my clients know this about me. This is why I get tipped everyday and this is why I have repeat business. It's because I care and they can't get that type of care (service) anywhere else.

Again, to each his own but this has served me well in growing my business and I approach this and run it as a Business.

I hope this helps explain why I'm Happy all the time ... I simply choose to be because the alternative Sucks and everyone knows it and can tell it about you and what you do!

Bets Wishes and Best of Luck to you all!

Regards,
Uber Jax!


----------



## DriverJ

Guess this is that old "agree to disagree." This is a horrible company, disgraceful, and everyone knows it. It will never change because it's right, it will change when it's forced to. Guys like you won't be helping to do that, but you'll sure as hell be reaping the rewards. I suspect in WWII you would have been a German collaborator because you don't have any balls, bou would have sure been cussing them when they were gone too.



Uber Jax said:


> Obviously, there are those in here who are negative and unhappy and feel everyone else should be too.


It really baffles me when people tell me what I'm feeling, thinking, or what *I* need to do. I couldn't care less what anyone else 'feels' I need to do. Also, if you would have read any of my posts, I am negative, very much so, towards Uber. Is this my everyday life? Nope. Does it make me unhappy? Not even close. Do I treat my riders differently, nope. See, I have the option of not doing Uber, actually everyone doing it does, but some probably feel trapped. Maybe that's you?

Keep bending over and being Uber's little *****, you actually seem to enjoy it. The more I read your posts, the more I believe you must surely be on Uber's payroll. They would have to have those like you out there in order to combat the tidal wave of hatred coming at them.

Do you live in your mom's basement?


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> It really baffles me when people tell me what I'm feeling, thinking, or what *I* need to do.


Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black!   










I couldn't care less what anyone else 'feels' I need to do. 
At least we agree on that!


----------



## LAuberX

$12-14 per hour gross?

Not worth it.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Lou W said:


> I apologize. You're not a ******. Rather, I now believe you are insane. I think you're one cancelled ping away from total meltdown. Baker Act yourself before you hurt someone.


I agree. I think Uber Jax's happy demeanor is a total facade. Sorry Uber Jax, but a meltdown could be in your future. I suggest being more honest about your own emotions.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Uber Jax said:


> I hope this helps explain why I'm Happy all the time ... I simply choose to be because the alternative Sucks and everyone knows it and can tell it about you and what you do!


Uh oh. This right here is alarming. Nobody who is genuinely happy "chooses" to be happy; they just are. The fact you are choosing to be happy means that your true self is probably...less than happy.


----------



## TeleSki

I had 3 out of 5 pick-ups the other day tell me I was the best driver they've had in a few weeks/months. They said one guy showed up in a car that didn't match his profile; another waited 30 seconds and drove off; another came by nowhere near their apartment and drove off; one guy drove crazy, etc.


----------



## Uber Jax

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I agree. I think Uber Jax's happy demeanor is a total facade. Sorry Uber Jax, but a meltdown could be in your future. I suggest being more honest about your own emotions.


Hey, no need to be sorry! You do what you do and I do what I do! Period!!

Yup, you guys got me! Ya figured me all out, this is just a total facade! I just wanted to come in here and waste my time and try to convert you all into happiness with Uber! Well, I can see your just not worth saving! Damn, I need to find a better line of work so I can be disgruntled and pissed off all the time! 

You guys kill me ... It's like a crime in here to be happy! and that pisses you off that I am ... What a joke!

Don't worry about my meltdown, I have dealt with much worse in my life and came through it just fine!
However, I certainly appreciate everyone's concern about my finances and emotions in here.
Whenever I feel I need a financial advisor or a therapist, I know just where to come and seek advice from!
Until then, I will continue to come here for my entertainment purposes!

Now it's time for me to go take care of some clients I have lined up for the day! 

Go out and make a client smile! If you can!


----------



## DriverJ

TeleSki said:


> I had 3 out of 5 pick-ups the other day tell me I was the best driver they've had in a few weeks/months. They said one guy showed up in a car that didn't match his profile; another waited 30 seconds and drove off; another came by nowhere near their apartment and drove off; one guy drove crazy, etc.


Welcome to Uber, and I believe it will only get worse, much worse. Depending on what laws and regulations are put in place.


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Jax said:


> It's like a crime in here to be happy! and that pisses you off that I am


You have some delusion that no one here is happy. That their life and emotional well-being is somehow connected to being satisfied with being screwed over by Uber, as yours obviously is. I'm reasonably healthy, I have (3) healthy, fantastic kids, another income, as well as a rental property. I have everything to be happy about, and I am. I just don't feel the need to put on a false persona to try and convince myself that Uber is great. It could be, but it's not even close. You're not doing yourself, or anyone else any favors by acting like Uber is great.



DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Uh oh. This right here is alarming. Nobody who is genuinely happy "chooses" to be happy; they just are. The fact you are choosing to be happy means that your true self is probably...less than happy.


^^^ That says it all.

I still wanna know, do you live in your mother's basement? Maybe mom said if you'd get a job and pay your insurance, she'd keep making the Prius payment, and get you a new PlayStation for Christmas?


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> You have some delusion that no one here is happy. That their life and emotional well-being is somehow connected to being satisfied with being screwed over by Uber, as yours obviously is. I'm reasonably healthy, I have (3) healthy, fantastic kids, another income, as well as a rental property. I have everything to be happy about, and I am. I just don't feel the need to put on a false persona to try and convince myself that Uber is great. It could be, but it's not even close. You're not doing yourself, or anyone else any favors by acting like Uber is great.


Apparently you don't read my post very well or comprehend what I post.
Where did I ever say Uber was Great? Quote me on this if you can. 
Again, I will say it one more time! This is not about Uber .. It's about ME! 
I don't work for Uber ... I Make Uber work for me!
GET IT??? ...

I like what I do, does that mean I like Uber or think they are Great? NO! I think I have voiced that very clearly.
I think the app and the technology part of Uber is great and the concept behind it, but NOT Uber as a company!
Uber is just the conduit to allow me as a driver to make it all happen.

Now if you don't get this or understand it then I can't help you any more than that! Your clueless about me and what I stand for and what I am achieving with and through Uber!

I just like what I do and I'm Happy doing it! GET IT Straight!


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> I still wanna know, do you live in your mother's basement? Maybe mom said if you'd get a job and pay your insurance, she'd keep making the Prius payment, and get you a new PlayStation for Christmas?


No, I don't live in her basement! .. I live upstairs in our 1.2 million dollar estate. 
She doesn't have to make my payments cuz I pay cash for everything! My car was paid off from day one.

I also don't have time for games cuz I just don't play games! I'm too busy taking care of my clients!

I hope this answers all your questions! Are you Happy Now??? LOL!


----------



## Lidman

Well if Tony the tiger drove for Uber and said they're GReaaaaaTTTT!!! I might be more inclined to believe it.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Uber Jax said:


> No, I don't live in her basement! .. I live upstairs in our 1.2 million dollar estate.
> She doesn't have to make my payments cuz I pay cash for everything! My car was paid off from day one.
> 
> I also don't have time for games cuz I just don't play games! I'm too busy taking care of my clients!
> 
> I hope this answers all your questions!


Hahaha I knew you lived with mama. Maybe that's where you get your zany ideas about women, Norman Bates.

I love how you said you got through to me, who's actually experienced a hardening in life (far from mamas house)
and a few posts later talked about how much you've been through in your life,
THEN talked about mama's 1.2 million dollar estate.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Now I can share in your 14 year old girl emoticon lifestyle!
Do you tell your clients that you live with MawMaw?
"Take out the trash before going to service your clients DONNY!!"
Aaaaaahahahahahahaha

Are you Happy Now??? LOL!


----------



## Uber Jax

SgtMurphy said:


> Hahaha I knew you lived with mama. Maybe that's where you get your zany ideas about women, Norman Bates.
> 
> I love how you said you got through to me, who's actually experienced a hardening in life (far from mamas house)
> and a few posts later talked about how much you've been through in your life,
> THEN talked about mama's 1.2 million dollar estate.
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Now I can share in your 14 year old girl emoticon lifestyle!
> Do you tell your clients that you live with MawMaw?
> "Take out the trash before going to service your clients DONNY!!"
> Aaaaaahahahahahahaha
> 
> Are you Happy Now??? LOL!


Oh Sarge.. You are so Gullible! ... LOL! jokes on you my comrade! 
That was a joke! I don't live with my mom! If I lived in a 1.2 million dollar mansion I wouldn't even be driving for Uber! 

You would believe anything I post! Now that right there is funny, I don't care who you are! 
Sarge I think you've been around one too many bomb blasts .. It's affected your brain and you've gone coo -coo! 

Friendly Fire just nailed you! Got Ya! .. Hee-Hee   

And yes, I'm Happy! You should try it!


----------



## SgtMurphy

Uber Jax said:


> Oh Sarge.. You are so Gullible! ... LOL! jokes on you my comrade!
> That was a joke! I don't live with my mom! If I lived in a 1.2 million dollar mansion I wouldn't even be driving for Uber!
> 
> You would believe anything I post! Now that right there is funny, I don't care who you are!
> Sarge I think you've been around one too many bomb blasts .. It's affected your brain and you've gone coo -coo!
> 
> Friendly Fire just nailed you! Got Ya! .. Hee-Hee
> 
> And yes, I'm Happy! You should try it!


*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaa
No, wait- BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
NOW he's trying to go back on it when clearly he wasn't joking!!! Hahahahaha

"DJ, put the toilet seat down!!!!"

"Alright Maw! I'm just telling this Veteran that bomb blasts got to his head! Isn't that funny! I know there must be bomb blasts because it was on Call of Duty!"

"Yes, now come down for dinner. I made meat loaf. Have you done your chores yet? This house is worth 1.2 million bucks I'll remind you, we can't have it looking like a pig sty!!"

"YES MOMMY DEAREST!"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IM JUST AS HAPPY AS YOU NOW DJ*


----------



## Uber Jax

Your too funny Sarge! Thanks for the laughs even if they were at your expense!  

Remember. like my client said, I'm an extremely funny guy!   

By the way I only do my chores if and when she makes Chocolate Meringue Pie!


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Jax said:


> Apparently you don't read my post very well or comprehend what I post.
> Where did I ever say Uber was Great? Quote me on this if you can.
> Again, I will say it one more time! This is not about Uber .. It's about ME!
> I don't work for Uber ... I Make Uber work for me!
> GET IT??? ...
> 
> I like what I do, does that mean I like Uber or think they are Great? NO! I think I have voiced that very clearly.
> I think the app and the technology part of Uber is great and the concept behind it, but NOT Uber as a company!
> Uber is just the conduit to allow me as a driver to make it all happen.
> 
> Now if you don't get this or understand it then I can't help you any more than that! Your clueless about me and what I stand for and what I am achieving with and through Uber!
> 
> I just like what I do and I'm Happy doing it! GET IT Straight!


You sound very "happy."


----------



## Lidman

I like Stifler's mom.


----------



## DriverJ

Norman Bates!!!

Hey Jax, is that your house?










Is that you "taking care" of one of your clients?


----------



## Lidman

Norman? Is that You?


----------



## Uber Jax

Lidman said:


> I like Stifler's mom.


I like Stacy's Mom!


----------



## Uber-Doober

Uber Jax said:


> Now if Uber has reward programs for ALL drivers no matter what the rating, then why not have some Financial reward for the Top Rated Drivers.


Or at least reward an industrial size drum of Valium. Ha!


----------



## Lidman

or prozac


----------



## DjTim

Uber Jax said:


> I like Stacy's Mom!


She's got it goin on!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Uber Jax said:


> Oh Sarge.. You are so Gullible! ... LOL! jokes on you my comrade!
> That was a joke! I don't live with my mom! If I lived in a 1.2 million dollar mansion I wouldn't even be driving for Uber!
> 
> You would believe anything I post! Now that right there is funny, I don't care who you are!
> Sarge I think you've been around one too many bomb blasts .. It's affected your brain and you've gone coo -coo!
> 
> Friendly Fire just nailed you! Got Ya! .. Hee-Hee
> 
> And yes, I'm Happy! You should try it!


anyone using this many emoticons has got to be compensating for something.


----------



## Uber Jax

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> anyone using this many emoticons has got to be compensating for something.


Yes, I am compensating for the Lack of emoticons!


----------



## Uber Jax

Just wanted to show you my consistency! Dog me if you want but just trying to emulate how you can take a crap pay job and make the best of it and have some fun along the way!  

* Don's Weekly Uber Summary for Dec 15, 2014 through Dec 22, 2014*

*What your riders said *

4.95★

Driver rating
Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.

*Rider Feedback*

You received *42* five-star reviews out of *43* rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

*"You meet interesting people using Uber. I like Don."*

*"Great driver. Very friendly and professional"

"Got here Fast. Friendly driver. I'll be a repeat rider."

"Awesome ride!"

"Awesome driver great guy!"

"amazing driving he provides great service "

"Wonderful customer service. Thank you."*

*"By far the coolest driver I've had. 10/10 would ride with again."

"The best. Seriously!"

"Don is the man! Don't ever call a conventional "cab" again! A++"

"great driver"*


----------



## Lou W

They forgot "demented ****."


----------



## TeleSki

Where do you see the comments? I can only see my ratings.


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Jax said:


> Just wanted to show you my consistency! Dog me if you want but just trying to emulate how you can take a crap pay job and make the best of it and have some fun along the way!
> 
> *What your riders said *
> 
> 4.95★
> 
> Driver rating
> Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
> 
> *Rider Feedback*
> 
> You received *42* five-star reviews out of *43* rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.
> 
> *"You meet interesting people using Uber. I like Don."*
> 
> *"Great driver. Very friendly and professional"
> 
> "Got here Fast. Friendly driver. I'll be a repeat rider."
> 
> "Awesome ride!"
> 
> "Awesome driver great guy!"
> 
> "amazing driving he provides great service "
> 
> "Wonderful customer service. Thank you."*
> 
> *"By far the coolest driver I've had. 10/10 would ride with again."
> 
> "The best. Seriously!"
> 
> "Don is the man! Don't ever call a conventional "cab" again! A++"
> 
> "great driver"*


Uber Jax Meoff

You remind me of the little snitch in school that everyone hated because she was a brown-noser, and ratted everyone out.

It's sad that you let strangers decide if you should have any self-worth. You really put stock in what complete strangers, often drunk, many times complete idiots, value you at?

Also, you had (42) of (43) - (5) star ratings. What's the problem? Obviously you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> Uber Jax Meoff
> 
> You remind me of the little snitch in school that everyone hated because she was a brown-noser, and ratted everyone out.
> 
> It's sad that you let strangers decide if you should have any self-worth. You really put stock in what complete strangers, often drunk, many times complete idiots, value you at?
> 
> Also, you had (42) of (43) - (5) star ratings. What's the problem? Obviously you're doing something wrong.


I Know riiiight! ... How did I miss that one? I see I need to step up my game a bit here. 
I gotta go back to the drawing board and figure out what I should do different.

At least complete strangers can see me for what I am. I can only imagine what complete strangers say about you!
I would love to see that!  

My self worth has firmly been established long before Uber. However, it's just being reiterated and confirmed by my attention to customer service and the detail of treating my clients the way they rarely see in this ride share business.

You also fail to see that I brown nose no one but myself! I don't need to rat anyone out cuz they are capable of doing that all on their own, they sure don't need my help in that area! 

Now go put a smile on a pax face if you even know what and how to do that! 

Have a Great Night!


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Jax said:


> I Know riiiight! ... How did I miss that one? I see I need to step up my game a bit here.
> I gotta go back to the drawing board and figure out what I should do different.
> 
> At least complete strangers can see me for what I am. I can only imagine what complete strangers say about you!
> I would love to see that!
> 
> My self worth has firmly been established long before Uber. However, it's just being reiterated and confirmed by my attention to customer service and the detail of treating my clients the way they rarely see in this ride share business.
> 
> You also fail to see that I brown nose no one but myself! I don't need to rat anyone out cuz they are capable of doing that all on their own, they sure don't need my help in that area!
> 
> Now go put a smile on a pax face if you even know what and how to do that!
> 
> Have a Great Night!


Look, you enjoy the job, you believe it's filling the void you don't seem to even know you have, my only point is - even taking the riders out of the equation, when you feel the need to go on a forum (again with strangers), and say LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME, I have bunches of stars, I'm great! Something is very wrong. Something is missing. This isn't something I can convince you of. It's something you need to discover. You alone must walk the path Grasshopper.

I have a feeling you won't.


----------



## Uber Jax

*


TeleSki said:



Where do you see the comments? I can only see my ratings.

Click to expand...

*It's in your weekly summary e-mail from Uber. If you don't see any then you probably did not get any from your pax for that week.


----------



## Uber Jax

DriverJ said:


> Look, you enjoy the job, you believe it's filling the void you don't seem to even know you have, my only point is - even taking the riders out of the equation, when you feel the need to go on a forum (again with strangers), and say LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME, I have bunches of stars, I'm great! Something is very wrong. Something is missing. This isn't something I can convince you of. It's something you need to discover. You alone must walk the path Grasshopper.
> 
> I have a feeling you won't.


Again, you fail to realize an important fact about me!

*I am a leader NOT a follower,* therefore, I alone can walk this path. It's no hill for a climber!


----------



## TeleSki

Uber Jax said:


> It's in your weekly summary e-mail from Uber. If you don't see any then you probably did not get any from your pax for that week.


Ok..Thanks!


----------



## drivingstories

I have about 300 rides under my belt and have a 5-star rating. I have never received a congrats from the Mothership. Jealous


----------



## Lou W

Uber Jax, the offer still stands. I'd be happy to mentor you if they ever let you drive again. Got a feeling they'll shut you out, given your propensity to aggravate normally reasonable folks. Until then, move out of your mothers basement, stay away from sharp objects, and get the help you so desperately need. And dream of the day when you can be a man like me and uber on. See you on the side of the road.


----------



## Uber Jax

Uber Jax said:


> WoW! Where did you buy this ticket? Was it a quick pik? .. You only got just 1 ticket?
> 
> I'm a bit (a lot) suspicious cuz I don't see a date on the ticket or can't see the whole ticket!
> I don't buy it ... Unless you can post a pic of the whole ticket and tell us where you actually bought it. What store and where, what city?
> 
> Maybe yur just funnin with us!





Lou W said:


> Uber Jax, the offer still stands. I'd be happy to mentor you if they ever let you drive again. Got a feeling they'll shut you out, given your propensity to aggravate normally reasonable folks. Until then, move out of your mothers basement, stay away from sharp objects, and get the help you so desperately need. And dream of the day when you can be a man like me and uber on. See you on the side of the road.


Your attempt at being funny or humorous has miserably failed! 

How bout you posting a pic your Drivers rating from your phone! Then we will see who needs to mentor who!


----------



## UberDude2

DriverJ said:


> Look, you enjoy the job, you believe it's filling the void you don't seem to even know you have, my only point is - even taking the riders out of the equation, when you feel the need to go on a forum (again with strangers), and say LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME, I have bunches of stars, I'm great! Something is very wrong. Something is missing. This isn't something I can convince you of. It's something you need to discover. You alone must walk the path Grasshopper.
> 
> I have a feeling you won't.


Doctor J? Has a ring to it...


----------



## pako garcia

This rating uber system is something manipulative to control emmotionally to the drivers
In this case i prefer a tangible compensation instead a stupid honor
This is one more deseptional instrument uber use to run this scam
Do you think that with 5* you goint to make the 92 k uber promises us?
In my personal opinion i really dont know what kind of criteria apply to rate some one that i just goint to move in few minutes from point a to point be i relly dont care if he is rough, drnk, black, white spanic ect
Im not in this business to evaluate nobody im here to make money and make a living; i believe uber-lift use the stars rating like a strategy to get rid off of anybody any time they want and for any reason they consider to deactivite us
If you as a driver of this apps not behave according to their best interest you are desactivited right away ussing the rate system to justify your deactivation


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> YOU HAVE GREAT RATINGS
> 
> *Hey DJ*,
> 
> We just wanted to say congratulations for having fantastic ratings! Over your past *100* trips you have averaged a *4.85* or better, which is in the top 10% of our partners! Thank you for your continued partnership, and we look forward to many more trips by you on the Uber platform!
> 
> Best,
> Uber Operations
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> 1455 Market Street, San Francisco, CA 94103


Too bad they shit canned you lol


----------



## josolo

Lee56 said:


> Too bad they shit canned you lol


Pride cometh before the fall (FAIL).
So much for the no fail zone huh?
Even to uber, his hubris means nothing.
Leader can't even follow now.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/y...-uber-operations-managers-unbelieveable.9661/


----------



## moreplus

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks LA! It works for me cuz it's the way I roll .. Again, I won't divulge all my trade secrets tho!


I'm with you on that, I've ha 6 pings today half of that over $40 each the rest $12-25

Trade secrets are crucial. Home is where it's at.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Lee56 said:


> Too bad they shit canned you lol


They shitcanned him?
No way. 
For real? 
Source prease


----------



## Goober

SgtMurphy said:


> They shitcanned him?
> No way.
> For real?
> Source prease


He was driving a 2002! I'm on the road or I'd find you the thread. Check under the popular thread section


----------



## josolo

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/y...-uber-operations-managers-unbelieveable.9661/


----------



## unter ling

Uber


SgtMurphy said:


> They shitcanned him?
> No way.
> For real?
> Source prease


Uberjax would say wait listed.


----------



## SgtMurphy




----------



## unter ling

SgtMurphy said:


>


Brilliant


----------

